# Animal Communication



## CMR (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello,

I recently attended an animal communication clinic and am now looking to practice a bit. If anyone has pictures that they would let me work with, that would be great. :aktion033: You can post the pictures here, or pm them.

Right now I would like to ask questions that you already know the answer to, so I can know if I'm right or wrong. I will just stick to basic questions like:Age, favorite buddy, favorite toy, favorite food, favorite color, etc, If you have any suggestions for questions with unique answers that would be great as well.

If you post a picture, ones with both eyes facing the camera are best. If you could post their name as well that would be great. Any species :bgrin Also, if you post them on this thread, please let me know if you would like me to post the answers here or not, and please tell me if I'm right or wrong




: :bgrin

Thanks :bgrin


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll play, and I'll even give you two...

Feel free to post here





Bear is my dog, Sassy is my horse.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 30, 2007)

our akc boxer puppy china






she loves the horses water tank.

our minis having fun


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure give it a shot. This is a link to picture of Tess aka Princess. I have only had her since Labor day. We call her Tess. She was Princess while with the rescue. No idea what her name was before that or what her life was like. Feel free to post here.

http://www.justatouchrescue.com/PRINCESS.html

Ask her about men and the animal she plays with. Or anything else.


----------



## CMR (Sep 30, 2007)

SPG-Thank you for your pictures



Hopefully I got a few things correct. I'm supposed to just write down the first thing that pops in, so who knows how off the wall my things are.





Bear:

I immediatly got that he is just a super happy dog. So much so that I don't know if he is still living, or if he has passed away. He just has the feeling that they get when they have passed over, really mellow and sort of elated.

I couldn't really get an age for him, but maybe around five or seven?

I got a rabbit for some reason. I didn't ask him anything, just a rabbit popped up. Actually I got the word "bunny."

I also got a light blue blanket, maybe with clouds on it. This is maybe his favorite thing/toy.

I also got some sort of freshwater lake. Not the beach or anything, some sort of vacation maybe inland. Something with salmon/fish and he caught one?

I got a royalish blue as his favorite color.

For his favorite buddy I got a small white dog, maybe a jack russel terrier, with black patches. Maybe starts with a "T" name. Tyler?

I also got that he digs or goes in some sort of "cave" around an inground pool.

For his favorite food I got marshmallows. Around a bonfire?

I got that he is a little cautious hesitant around horses. He goes around them, but doesn't get close.

He might have a slight muscle twinge in his middle back, from playing or something.

I asked him if he was going to be dressed up for Halloween and didn't really get an answer, except maybe pirate. But that was more what he had been dressed as before. Then I got that someone had painted his toenails pink, and put bows/ribbons on him. Like little kids. I got that he likes kids but they can get irritating.

I got that he sleeps on a bed near/in the kitchen, and that he's near the door so he can keep an eye on it and always be ready to go.

I also got that someone sings to him in a really high pitched voice, in a joking manner. As well as whistling.

Sassy:

I got that Sassy was a little standoffish, wasn't sure of talking. She isn't sure of strangers, doesn't trust anyone unless she knows them. Maybe she was a rescue? Or left alone for a long time and got used to it?

I don't know why as she doesn't look it, but I got that she is a Draft/Arabian mix. Dad was maybe a grey Arabian and Mom was a bay something. Something about a younger brother / or a younger male horse. As well as she is around nine or ten.

I got that she has a some issues with eyesight. Not the eyeballs themselves, but the way her eyes sit as well as her lids. Maybe she can/used to be a bit spooky as things seem to pop up on her because she can't see are far in front as normal for horses.

Mustard just popped up, maybe as a favorite food. It was mustard and then eggs, maybe as an egg salad or something.

Birds also popped up. Just birds in general and then it narrowed down to cranes. As well as white geese in the barn aisleway, that she watched from her stall.

I also got that she thinks kids are too nervous. That she can be trusted with them, but can't take alot of the nervous energy of them.

There was also a girl that popped up that seemed to really like her, maybe around thirteen and with a small disability. I thought it was more mental and then crutches popped up. Some sort of macrame/kniiting thing popped up as well. maybe this girl made it for her? Something with a stall plate also showed up.

I got that she doesn't really liked to be fussed over, she is very simple. Also that she wants to be allowed to roll in the sand.

I got that she might have a small amount of muscle stiffness in the front right forearm/elbow area. Maybe from slipping somewhere/in the mud. She hasn't been able to extend as much or do as well over fences as it's a bit tight. I also got that she likes swimming.

Don't know how I did, but can't wait to see.





Everyone else thank you for the pictures as well, I'm going to try some/all of them tomorrow


----------



## JO~* (Oct 1, 2007)

The only picture I have handy is on my avatar if that works then "go for it" and post what you want on here.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, I'll play too and it's ok to post here on it.

Let's try something different.

Here is one of my cats, Bullwinkle.


----------



## Marty (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.equineobsession.com/bravelittleprancers/sonny.htm

This is Sonny's page and it does give a lot of information about him.

But actually I would appreciate it if you might be able to tell me what is going on with him if possible. and oh yes post it here.


----------



## gimp (Oct 1, 2007)

This sounds interesting... :lol:

Here is Henry. He was born on 6/3/07 (and he REALLY needed his toenails trimmed in this picture!



: )


----------



## Sonya (Oct 1, 2007)

You can try out my two:

Here is Brutus, lab:






Here is Radar, mix: (can't see his eyes real good, the pic is kinda dark, but he's in my avatar too)






You can post right here too! Thanks.


----------



## rhea (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one





This is Gideon:


----------



## stormy (Oct 1, 2007)

This is Hope of Spring (Hope)






And this is Grace, these two should give you a challenge!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 1, 2007)

miss maggie mae on the left, ch. ultraa simon says on the right.






would love to hear what you think!!


----------



## runamuk (Oct 1, 2007)

rhea said:


> Here's one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that is the most annoyed someone pee'd in his wheaties cat I have seen in a while. :new_rofl: :new_rofl:

What did you do to him :bgrin :bgrin whatever it was he is so going to get you back. I am having visions of dead mice in the bed :new_rofl:


----------



## Reble (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, you can put your info here on the site...

Pirata is a Shih Tzu, the one that had to have her eye remove because of an injury.

I think she is a trooper.






Delta our Stallion / pictures today just before going out to pasture.

He was not himself this year showing. :no: Showing season here is finished now for us.


----------



## Kim (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, fun!

Here's Riley (on the left) and Grey Cat...






And here is Bunanza...






It doesn't matter to me whether you post what you find here, or PM me! I will definitely let you know what you got right/wrong...


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I would love to see what you can say about mine!

Here is my mare, Sunny:






Here is my mare, Dixie:






another one of Dixie in case you wanted to see all of her lol:






Here is one i'd love to learn more in depth about - Riley, my colt:






This is my special girl, Kiki:











Feel free to post replies on here =)


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 1, 2007)

I would love for you to tell me about this mare. She is 3 years old and her name is Raven. Please ask her if she had been mistreated before coming here. I really appreciate your time and you can post your findings here. Mary


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Oct 1, 2007)

CMR said:


> SPG-Thank you for your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Good job! My comments are in itatilics! _


----------



## stormo41 (Oct 1, 2007)

this is Dante my puppy.





how old?

Favorite toy?






This is daisy

can you tell me about her health?

Also why can you tell me why she does not like me?

thanks

-Vanessa


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go. My little ANGEl, who I found running down a road half frozen. There is so much I would love to know about her. She was about 6 to 8 weeks old when we found her, and she is now 3 yrs old. I would love to know if she ran away, was dropped off or whatever. Another question I would have is ..why is she afraid to ride in a car, she loves going with us, but will sit on my leg and not move the whole time! The second pic is of her pal Cody,(with Angel sleeping in the background) I would like to know why he is so afraid of everything, and anything else you can tell me about him. Sorry, I dont have any pics of his face with his eyes showing, this is the only one I have, he is not my dog. So if you cant tell me anything I will understand. The 3rd pic is of our blue heeler, Zip, 10 months old, tell me anything he wants us to know. You can email me or tell me here on the forum. Thanks for doing this. Corinne


----------



## hrselady (Oct 1, 2007)

My boxer, Booger






My favorite mare, Candy (dont know her background, any info would be much appreciated.. just wanna know more about her)






My newest addition, Pete, he seems so scared but seems to tolerate us.






You can either post here or send me a message...

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## mininik (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, care to try it with a skeptical owner? Here's Max...

I'd love to know what you see or what he tells you about his past and current frame of mind.



:


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll play, here's my girl Kassie-





















Love to see what you can figure out



:


----------



## love_casper (Oct 1, 2007)

ask Jazzy my yorkie what her favorite trick is, favorite food, age, and a few of her funny nicknames (those I already know) and anything else she says will be interesting.


----------



## CMR (Oct 1, 2007)

spotted pony girl, thank-you for the feedback, your two were great to talk to



:

Thank-you everyone for all the pictures. Much more than I expected



I'm trying to go in order, and should have tried everyone by this weekend.

MBHorses:

China:

She reminds me of China Doll, the wrestler, or be called "The Intimidator." She seemed a bit serious, and didn't seemed too fond of me. Sort of thought I was stupid for trying to talk with her. I got very little from her. She doesn't like to admit she likes to be petted, and she thinks she's gorgeous. Favorite food is Bologna? Something about a squeaky bird and cigarettes, but I don't know what. As well as she likes to sit in the fresh water tanks to mark it. It's "her" water.

I don't know the names or genders of the horses, so I'll just put what I'm getting.

In the last picture with the grey mare, she would not talk to me at all. I couldn't get anything out of her.

The little bay colt in the last picture:

He likes to curl up in his sleep. I got a very foalish personality in general. He's very inquisitive and likes to be in everyones business. He gets on some of the other horses nerves. He likes to jump over things, especially a grey bucket. He sticks his head in the hay/roundbale. He knows he's cute. Thinks he's going to grow up to be a "hot stud," but I got that he's gelded or is going to be. Thinks he's a big horse and can run like a Thoroughbred. Likes to eat oatmeal cookies? I don't know if these pictures are recent or not, but I got two years old. He likes to play in puddles, and trys to eat the leaves off the trees. Also something about walnuts have been getting into a small part of the pasture, but everyone knows not to eat them. And then something about a sweater, and he wants to be dressed up again.

Filly in the third picture, I called her Destiny:

She's very reserved. It was a little hard to get her to talk, so I didn't ask much. Something about she thinks the cats are stuck up, and that she sits down like a dog. She likes to be hand fed hay, and is a picky eater. I got 1 1/2 years to 3 years old. Also something about big horses and parades. Also that she is somehow connected to the grey mare in the last picture. Maybe is her daughter, or the grey mare is just very mentorish to her?

The other pictures I couldn't get much, but I did try the first picture. I don't know if it was the picture, me, or them but I couldn't get anything from them either. The pinto mare I got sort of; Eh, I can't be bothered, I'm eating, maybe later. The little black colt I got wasn't going to talk unless mom did. I thought the other horse was a stallion, but I got "Ahem, I'm a mare!" and then wouldn't talk. So I don't know. I still feel it's a stallion.

WeeMite:

Tess: I got alot from Tess, especially about men. I didn't really get that she was abused before, it was more of that she was either dropped, or had wandered close to her whole life and was a little confused during that time.

That what she does with men is a bit of a joke or habit. As when she was a stray and was a little scared of them, that is just how she handled them and has gotten used to it. She also thinks it's funny to knock some men down a peg. However, she doesn't like when it upsets mom, or her one person. She's a bit split between messing with the men and upsetting mom. Also that there is currently a certain man that is trying really hard to get her to like him and she likes to mess with him. He's trying too hard and she won't respect him, maybe if he ignored her and let her come to him. Also that she will walk all over "soft" people, and she has a very strong personality. She doesn't like the masculine ego/macho in some men, and she thinks all men are like that. If they opened themselves up and ask permission from her. She can't be sweet talked by them, they have to truly respect her.

I also got something about a man now or before that was older with grey hair. I kind of feel that there were two, one in the past and one now and she sort of relates them together. The man in the past "got it" and she liked him. Something about him feeding birds and fed her too, but didn't try to force himself on her. Now there might be one now that she accepts because she relates him to the other one, and he might be a bit senile so she knows that he really appreciates petting her. Also that her problem with men would take a lot to solve, and even then it would be on a man to man basis. That she will never be able to just be okay with all men, she would see how she likes them one at a time.

She plays with something bright green, a frog? Either real or stuffed. She sometimes bites on an orange tabby male cat, playing, and that he's not really all there in the head, a bit ditzy. She seems good physically. I asked her her favorite food, and I got "just food." That she's happy to just have food, and that she likes her plain dog food, although macaroni and cheese is "icky". She also likes the innocence of kids.

Thanks again everyone for all the pictures, feedback, and letting me practice with your animals. :aktion033: I really appreciate it and like I said should be able to try them all by this weekend, doing a few a day. Thanks again!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh pick me pick me!!!!! Could you try mine! You can post replies on here or e-mail me at [email protected] Hope the pictures are good enough. I look forward to hearing from you!

*I would like to know more about Cherry and Princess' past, as much as you can get, thanks so much!

Spirit~






Cherry~






Stormy~






Rowdy~






Princess~











Kowboy~


----------



## MiniHGal (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, if you aren't inundated with pictures yet, here are a few more to try. I would be happy to let you know what you got right/wrong, since I'm sure you would like to know how close you came! Reply here is fine. My add'l questions are next to the individual.

I have no idea if you can/will pick up anything thing from him. Ask if he remembers me.






She may or may not talk to you. Ask what she likes to do.











I think he will be rather dominant-seeming...ask about his back.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 1, 2007)

This is just fascinating to read the animals responses to you.

I will be so interested to see how the other ones go and their

owners input.

I know other people on the forum do this but we don't uaually

get to see what the animlas think about it.

This is great! Thanks for sharing it al with us!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my "Barny" .... please tell me all you can about him. He came to me with just a name and that he was found in a barn. Please post your feelings here ... that will be OK



: thanks ~ Teri


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Oct 2, 2007)

> WeeMite:
> Tess: I got alot from Tess, especially about men. I didn't really get that she was abused before, it was more of that she was either dropped, or had wandered close to her whole life and was a little confused during that time.
> 
> That what she does with men is a bit of a joke or habit. As when she was a stray and was a little scared of them, that is just how she handled them and has gotten used to it. She also thinks it's funny to knock some men down a peg. However, she doesn't like when it upsets mom, or her one person. She's a bit split between messing with the men and upsetting mom. Also that there is currently a certain man that is trying really hard to get her to like him and she likes to mess with him. He's trying too hard and she won't respect him, maybe if he ignored her and let her come to him. Also that she will walk all over "soft" people, and she has a very strong personality. She doesn't like the masculine ego/macho in some men, and she thinks all men are like that. If they opened themselves up and ask permission from her. She can't be sweet talked by them, they have to truly respect her.
> ...


Thank you.

First of all the green thing. She plays with a bright green ball. She used to play with a bright green stuff toy frog but she tore it apart. She loves to chase real frogs down at the pond but we try not to let her after my son saw her eat one of the tiny ones.

We have never feed her Macaroni and cheese so no idea on that one.

I had to laugh at the older man in the now. No he is not senile, but I can see that in her eyes. She tries real hard to like him but he does come on a little strong. The other man, who knows. She was taken in by two men that let her have her puppies with them before placing them all with the rescue.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like your hands are full with the ones you have already but I would LOVELOVELOVE to see if you can get anything from these three (but especially the first one):

Jamie (the time stamp on this is NOT accurate, it is picture from 2006):






Nigel:











and last but not least, Sparrow:











edit to add: you can post what you get here in the thread.


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok ME, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Bailey yearling paint/quarter...gelding now


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love it if you could tell me about my dog Marlowe:


----------



## chandab (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanted to post last night, but it got late and my computer locked up, so I gave up.

You can post here if you like.

Here's Honey:






I don't know much about her, so anything you can get would be helpful. Tell her she's here to stay.

Here is Bob:






Blue is the little siamese.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 3, 2007)

Darn it ... I see that "Barny" isn't showing up anymore??

I can post it again .... just let me know. thanks ~ Teri


----------



## CMR (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not connecting the best right now, so I'm not sure how accurate, if at all, I will be.

Jo: I have an especially hard time with little dogs, I get almost nothing correct. I did try though. Is this a male? I didn't know the name or gender, so I just called him Tim. I got that he likes to swim, and attack cats. He thinks he's bigger than them but he's not. He likes some sort of fruity pops. He can sometimes be Mr.Grumpy and likes his respect. He begs a lot for breakfast foods, especially scrambled eggs. Plays with a beachball, or a ball larger than him. Maybe he's not allowed to go close around horses, as he's gotten stepped on before when he was little? He just stays in the barn? Also something about him catching mice, and that's his job.

HGFarm-Bullwinkle: This guy is soo gorgeous and neat looking. Is he an actual breed, or just a mix?

I see something about him playing in a fish pond, with fish colored like his eyes. Maybe also something about a colored bird, it's yellow? He really likes bright colors. Can be a bit standoffish like a typical cat stereotype. Only tolerates attention when he wants it. Something about Pez candies, and Ronald Reagan. Someone watches the history channel and he watches too. His favorite food is a special "fancy food". Maybe not his regular food, but a special treat, and it comes in a pouch? Also something about him in a santa hat and he was not happy. Also something about him chewing up toothbrushes, and he gets scolded for that.

Marty-Sonny: I really couldn't get much from him. I didn't get anything about his feet, although I didn't ask. I did ask about health, but it didn't pop up. Like I said, I'm a bit off, I should have picked up on it, especially as it is so serious. I got something about him watching yellow machinery, bulldozers or something. Also something about him escaping and eating a pumpkin, which threw off his stomache a bit. Beside that he really wouldn't talk to me, and I got that he might talk through someone else, another horse, etc.

Before I looked at his picture I kept getting things from a chestnut horse with a long skinny face. I have no idea if he is associated with Sonny or not, but I couldn't get him out of my head. I thought it was Sonny until I looked at his pictures and then it didn't look anything like him. This horse was sad, and didn't want to talk about the present. The past was good, but the present was very uncomfortable. That if it was up to him he would choose to go on, but won't as he thinks someone needs him. He's sort-of shut down emotionally. Physically I got good, but emotionally is a wreck. Also that maybe the emotional is coming through as physical. Again, I have no idea if the two are related, it might be another horse from someone else.

Gimp-Henry: I got that he is very sweet and respectful, and very grounded for a puppy. Although maybe is a bit of a joker. Maybe some minor thing(color, small conformation default, etc.) prevented him from being a showdog? That he doesn't care though as he's a "farmdog" anyway. He collects buckets and rides in a golf cart? His food dish or favorite bucket is red. He plays with a big yellow lab or a golden retriever. He had a sister he was very attached to. She went to a good family where she is going to watch their kids and protect. That the sister was dominate and told him what to do, and he was fine with it.

Rhea-Gideon: I asked if he would talk, and he said, "Yea, I suppose so." He likes to seem mean as well as aloof but s really sensitive inside and rejection or any sort of slight hurts him. Was he getting ready to pounce on something in the picture? He plays with something orange. He likes fleece and a silverbowl. He hates getting matted, and is grumpy when he is being brushed, but really appreciates it as it keeps him matt free.He eats flowers, and won't use his litter box? He's a "wild kitty," and wild kitties go outside. He's also around three years old? He's a tough guy outside, and a soft guy inside. To sort of sum him up "His hiss is worse than his scratch." which is my cheesy remake of "His bark is worse than his bite." 

Rebel-Pirata: I got that she is a little trooper and that loosing her eye didn't even phase her. She likes her squeaky toys. She liked all the attention from having her eye removed, but didn't like/understand the sympathy. Something about a sandbox. Everyone loves her, and she's a very happy little dog. She whips/or did whip around in circles when she first got home as though trying to catch up with her other eye. Didn't quite understand it was gone, and thought if she just circled enough she'd be able to "catch" it again. I asked her her favorite food and I got that she got to eat some fast food when going through the eye thing, but I'm pretty sure that's wrong. Also something about nachos and cheese?

Delta: I wasn't able to get much out of Delta Rae, but I'm going to try him again and try to find out why he's sad. Did he lose someone? That's about the only thing I got out of him. I really couldn't pinpoint who/what it might have been, maybe a mare or foal or even a dog?

Kim-Riley: He pops balloons sometimes? He gets so excited about things that he can't control himself. He eats carrots? If the horses can, he can. As well as he will eat anything. He's maybe a bit older? Very loving. Maybe he has some pain in what would be our thigh area. Did he/does he go after ducks? Maybe he was trained to be a duck dog at first and likes it he just didn't have the edge to be competitive at it. He goes/or was going to go to nursing homes, but can't now as he gets too excited and might accidentally hurt someone. He tears up or tore up a lot of paper, maybe in his puppy stage. Also that he likes to speak?

Grey Cat: I called him Royal, I don't know why. He's a bit skittish? I see him running and hiding. He charged his way into Rileys heart. He licks his nose? Tuna is his favoritefood? His sides hurt a little? Riley used to pick him up and carry him around against his will as he thought he was a duck, but Royal has now put him in place. He and Riley are buddies, and he's the mentor for Riley. They are a double trouble team. Maybe they grew up together?

I am going to try and read Bunanza with the next group.

Sonya-I'm not sure how I missed Brutus and Radar. I had all the pictures printed out in order, but they somehow got elsewhere in the stack. They are first on the list.

The next ones I'm going to try and read next in addition to Brutus and Radar are Hope, Grace, Maggie, Simon, Bunanza, as well as Delta, and any others I can get to tomorrow.

JumpinJackFarm-Barnys picture is still there for me


----------



## rhea (Oct 3, 2007)

CMR said:


> Rhea-Gideon: I asked if he would talk, and he said, "Yea, I suppose so." He likes to seem mean as well as aloof but s really sensitive inside and rejection or any sort of slight hurts him. Was he getting ready to pounce on something in the picture? He plays with something orange. He likes fleece and a silverbowl. He hates getting matted, and is grumpy when he is being brushed, but really appreciates it as it keeps him matt free.He eats flowers, and won't use his litter box? He's a "wild kitty," and wild kitties go outside. He's also around three years old? He's a tough guy outside, and a soft guy inside. To sort of sum him up "His hiss is worse than his scratch." which is my cheesy remake of "His bark is worse than his bite."


LOL Yes that is sooo him. He's very VERY aloof a lot of the time, but every once in a while he breaks down and is affectionate



: . The rejection thing really hit me, as we are his second owners, his first ones had to give him away when they had a baby, and his first few days with us he was not a happy kitty, hid in the most awkward places so we ended up having to tear our ceiling open to find him!!  I don't remember if he was pouncing on something in the pic, but it's quite likely. He has "borrowed" our fleece blankets on occaision, and his food bowl is silver. I can't remember anything orange except a cat we had who passed about two months ago... Yes he certainly is grumpy being brushed!!!! As for the litter box, I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure that's right - we have a litter box but neither of our cats seem to use it. He is closer to 5 or 6 years old.

LOL the "wild kitty" comment is too funny



: He's such a cutie (of course I would never tell him that to his face



: )

If you had a little time, could you try KC too?


----------



## shoeboxstables (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry- I know that you're probably sick and tired of this now- but if you could do these guys it would be awesome!

Vic (the first pic is from last year, the second from last winter, the third from this summer)














Arianna

Ask her about what happened the day she got out (the first pic is from last year, the second is from 2 years ago)

Also ask her about her health/physical conditions


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh ... I see Barny showing up now



:

must have been my slow connection ??


----------



## JO~* (Oct 3, 2007)

> Jo: I have an especially hard time with little dogs, I get almost nothing correct. I did try though. Is this a male? I didn't know the name or gender, so I just called him Tim. I got that he likes to swim, and attack cats. He thinks he's bigger than them but he's not. He likes some sort of fruity pops. He can sometimes be Mr.Grumpy and likes his respect. He begs a lot for breakfast foods, especially scrambled eggs. Plays with a beachball, or a ball larger than him. Maybe he's not allowed to go close around horses, as he's gotten stepped on before when he was little? He just stays in the barn? Also something about him catching mice, and that's his job.


Thanks for doing him. Yes he is a male, You were close with his name its Tallie and I call him Tal. He has never had a chance to swim but he does like to bite at the water hose. Yes he will chase my cat anytime he gets in his space. Don't know anything about fruity pops but he does LOVE to eat and is pretty grumpy about that with anyone that even looks at his food encluding his sister. Can't say he has a ball that he plays with.

Yes he was kicked as a pup. I tossed the horse an apple and Tal ran out to get the apple that just happened to land under the horse..end result a flying Tallie. Can't say he catches mice but he LOVES to rip apart furry toys that squeck. He is really an uptight but loving little guy.

I'd say you did pretty good summing him up.

Thanks. :aktion033:


----------



## Camelotcavs (Oct 4, 2007)

Would love if you could do this rescue girl.


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

_Marty-Sonny: I really couldn't get much from him. I didn't get anything about his feet, although I didn't ask. I did ask about health, but it didn't pop up. Like I said, I'm a bit off, I should have picked up on it, especially as it is so serious. I got something about him watching yellow machinery, bulldozers or something. Also something about him escaping and eating a pumpkin, which threw off his stomache a bit. Beside that he really wouldn't talk to me, and I got that he might talk through someone else, another horse, etc. _

Before I looked at his picture I kept getting things from a chestnut horse with a long skinny face. I have no idea if he is associated with Sonny or not, but I couldn't get him out of my head. I thought it was Sonny until I looked at his pictures and then it didn't look anything like him. This horse was sad, and didn't want to talk about the present. The past was good, but the present was very uncomfortable. That if it was up to him he would choose to go on, but won't as he thinks someone needs him. He's sort-of shut down emotionally. Physically I got good, but emotionally is a wreck. Also that maybe the emotional is coming through as physical. Again, I have no idea if the two are related, it might be another horse from someone else.

First, thank you for doing him. I hate to say this but you are pretty much way off on everything here and I think I know why. You are getting for lack of better words_ "Broadcast Interference". _ I studied quite a bit of what you are doing and I can tell you that you are reading another horse, not Sonny at all. The horse you are describing is someone else's horse, not any of mine, or any I know of, but one that is trying to reach you from somewhere who is in fact already dead and doesn't know it, or soon to be dead. Look around your area. Maybe you are passing a pasture every day and a horse you see, or a horse that sees you, is trying to connect. Then try Sonny again when your head is more clear and fresh. You have horse overload.


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi

I see you have lots of requests --- here are a few more - if you have time - if you have time to do only one of mine - please choose either Pippi or Leggs -- and please post your reading on this thread:

Pippi - female






Blaze female red corgi - Sally female golden puppy






Leggs - mini gelding






Thank you very much.

JJay


----------



## gimp (Oct 4, 2007)

CMR said:


> I'm not connecting the best right now, so I'm not sure how accurate, if at all, I will be.
> 
> Gimp-Henry: I got that he is very sweet and respectful, and very grounded for a puppy. Although maybe is a bit of a joker. Maybe some minor thing(color, small conformation default, etc.) prevented him from being a showdog? That he doesn't care though as he's a "farmdog" anyway. He collects buckets and rides in a golf cart? His food dish or favorite bucket is red. He plays with a big yellow lab or a golden retriever. He had a sister he was very attached to. She went to a good family where she is going to watch their kids and protect. That the sister was dominate and told him what to do, and he was fine with it.


Not too bad. Henry was a "rescue" dog from a BYB. There were two litters of 6 each, 1 day apart in age, and when I met them only one of the moms was feeding them all (3 weeks old). The woman of the house later left for vacation and left the dogs in the care of two teenage boys who were not feeding them solids at all. I took Henry home at 5 weeks. His Dad was registered but his Mom was not, if I remember right. I was looking for a very quiet, submissive (for a corgi) pup and picked him out of the 12. He did indeed have a very dominate sister; I remember her well. He collects everything, lol. When we go out, or even when I am working around the house, he will carry things to "help." There was a period of time when there was more mulch on by floor than in the gardens as he would sneak little sticks in and chew them to shreds. He is going to be my assistance dog, should I need that in the years to come. He is very alert and attentive to my every need. Nearest thing to a golf cart, however, would be my Nissan pickup, although I do fantasize about him riding on the motorcycle with me!



: His farm buddy is my swissie mix, Skagit, but we do get together with a friend who has a golden that was an assistance school drop out. They have a blast when together. Nothing red here, but who knows what he might see as red



: . Thanks, that was great. :aktion033: Keep it up!!

Nancy


----------



## CMR (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback.



:

Marty, I had feelings that the chestnut wasn't connected to Sonny. I thought he was Sonny at first as Sonny was the only full sized horse picture that had been posted. I have yet to be able to clear the negative fog associated with that horse, and still have no clue who it is. There is especially a block with horses right now. It is indeed "Broadcast Interference." Thank-you.





Sonya-Brutus: I got that he and Radar are tons of trouble. The two readings were sort-of interconnected as I got they're such good buddies. I had to laugh as I can just imagine the comedy these two provide. Radar gets him in "trouble." Brutus is always the one who looks guilty, but radar is the one who does it. Also that you know Brutus doesn't do it. Radar is the boss and he follows. And that Brutus thinks Radar is the dog equivlant of a sociopath  , just because he seems to like getting Brutus in "trouble" with no remorse, as well as being able to charm the pants off of anyone.

Radar: I got that he is trouble with a capital "T." Although he's a bit hard to read with the darkened eyes. Is the instigator, gets the "big dumb one" (his words, not mine



: ) to do all the dirty work and get in trouble. I also got that he's a silly little dog, and very smart. He is always up to something. He likes bacon and playing fetch, but doesn't always bring the toy back.

Kim-Bunanza: I'm just picking up on him at shows, probably as that is what the picture is. I got that he's very sweet, and he's "on" 24/7, showing off. Very thesbian-like. Sort of like if he could scream "TA-DA!!" everytime he entered somewhere, he would. He's a bit snorty, and likes to act spooky and snorty during halter to show off, it's part of his "act." He can get a bit confused sometimes, and he has a very obvious confused face. That when he is confused, he just sort of stands there like, "What?." He likes to bang his buckets on the stall. Loves to show, and get out and see everyone. Likes to get dressed up in his "show clothes" for the trailer ride. He likes to whinny when he get at a show to announce he's there.

Reble-Delta Rae: I still wasn't able to get a clear reading on him. I still got that he is a little sad, and that maybe he lost someone, his foal that he was very attached to? He's very sweet but just a little burned out. Would maybe like to do something "fun" like play with kids, drive or jump? I also got 4-H would be fun for him, but I don't even know if you have that in Canada, and I know stallions can't be in it. I got that he's thirteen?

stormy-Grace: I got a very stallionish personality from her. Very dominant. She's never had a foal, or she was a bad mother and didn't consider it her foal? She's very pushy? Also that you haven't had her long, she was given to you or a rescue or something. She has no sense of others' space, and is extremely dominant with both humans and horses. Could/can get very nasty, and wants nothing to do with humans?

Hope: She wouldn't talk to me, sort of like "What do you want?" I just got a picture of her rolling her eyes and walking away.

Charlene-Maggie: I got that she's supersweet, and a real people pleaser. She's a little bit older? Maybe not quite as sharp as a tack, but trys soo hard and that makes up for it? Also that she likes to play.

Simon: I got that he is a little more serious than Maggie. The two are like ying and yang, they really balance each other out. The two have been together a long time? That he is a bit like her big brother, and patiently helps her.


----------



## Mona (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing what you get from these girls...

In alphabetical order...

"Amber"






"Baylee"






"Molly"






"Shimmer"






Thank you!!

OK, and I am throwing in this one for good measure. LOL! I am seriously considering buying her. Name unknown...maybe she can tell you what her name is, or what she wants it to be?? Tell me about her personality and yes, I forgot to mention, you can give your results for mine here. Thank you. I have not met her yet in person, so wondering what she is like??


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, I am really impressed with the job you are doing! Waiting patiently to see what you have to say about

Raven.




: Mary


----------



## sammyelle (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love it if you could try with a couple of my guys





Ty






Quicksilver






as a foal






Thanks so much



:


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2007)

_Marty, I had feelings that the chestnut wasn't connected to Sonny. I thought he was Sonny at first as Sonny was the only full sized horse picture that had been posted. I have yet to be able to clear the negative fog associated with that horse, and still have no clue who it is. There is especially a block with horses right now. It is indeed "Broadcast Interference." Thank-you. _

Yep some horse out there is trying to connect and get your attention.

I'm sure you will find him sooner or later. Like I said, watch your roads

in your area. You are projecting more than you know and he's picking

up on your signal.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 5, 2007)

I too am anxiously awaiting to read what comes from my group too =) I think you're doing a fantastic job!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sonya (Oct 5, 2007)

> Sonya-Brutus: I got that he and Radar are tons of trouble. The two readings were sort-of interconnected as I got they're such good buddies. I had to laugh as I can just imagine the comedy these two provide. Radar gets him in "trouble." Brutus is always the one who looks guilty, but radar is the one who does it. Also that you know Brutus doesn't do it. Radar is the boss and he follows. And that Brutus thinks Radar is the dog equivlant of a sociopath , just because he seems to like getting Brutus in "trouble" with no remorse, as well as being able to charm the pants off of anyone.
> Radar: I got that he is trouble with a capital "T." Although he's a bit hard to read with the darkened eyes. Is the instigator, gets the "big dumb one" (his words, not mine ) to do all the dirty work and get in trouble. I also got that he's a silly little dog, and very smart. He is always up to something. He likes bacon and playing fetch, but doesn't always bring the toy back.


Very good, what you picked up on Brutus and Radar is very accurate...they are best buddies and do get into some trouble, mainly ignoring me and wrestling. I don't like them wrestling since Brutus is so old and they get so into it, I'm afraid one is going to get hurt, Brutus because he's old and Radar because Brutus is 60-70lbs heavier than him. Radar is the one who causes it all and he is very very smart. He is a real charmer and everyone loves him, especially woman..he seems to have a knack with the ladies, human kinds! We go camping alot with my husband's bachelor friend and he "uses" Radar to get women. He'll take Radar for walks purposely in front of women to get their attention and it always works. One day we were on the beach and we couldn't find Radar...he was laying on 2 college girls blanket, on his back, in between them, and they were feeding him potatoe chips. Brutus, although I know he is very smart, seems to play dumb quite abit...I sometimes thinks he just does it on purpose. Like it is "easier".

I knew they were great friends, it's obvious when you see them together. Radar even sleeps with Brutus sometimes. They do occasionally get into little spats. But it makes me happy to hear it from you, as that was the whole point in getting Radar. Brutus at a very young age (5) seemed to start to loose his luster at times (arthritis and other health problems hit him hard)...Radar helped bring all that back. Even though Radar was a handful when we got him, it all worked out perfect. He is a great dog now and yes he loves to play fetch but rarely brings it back...he also steals Brutus's toy when he's playing fetch! Radar is very silly too, I think sometimes he does stuff just to make us laugh. Now if you could only tell Brutus to "stop barking so much"!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 5, 2007)

"Charlene-Maggie: I got that she's supersweet, and a real people pleaser. She's a little bit older? Maybe not quite as sharp as a tack, but trys soo hard and that makes up for it? Also that she likes to play."

you got the supersweet part right and she's definitely a people pleaser and LOVES to play and yes, she's a year older than simon but she's actually smarter than the average tack. :bgrin when simon is cuddling with me on the couch, she will walk slowly over to the basket of tennis balls in the living room, pick one out, come over and drop it at my feet which simon takes as an invitation to play. he can't resist a good tennis ball so he jumps down off my lap and SHE JUMPS UP! how's that for reasoning? LOL

"Simon: I got that he is a little more serious than Maggie. The two are like ying and yang, they really balance each other out. The two have been together a long time? That he is a bit like her big brother, and patiently helps her."

YES!! simon is MUCH more serious, they are almost direct opposites when it comes to that. exactly, they were actually raised together, then separated, then brought back together. we got maggie first, she's been with us for 6 years, simon has been with us for 4 years.

great job, you really hit the nail on the head. i'm curious about something...does maggie seem to you to be really a sensitive, emotional dog? the reason i ask is that my hubby was diagnosed with cancer almost 20 months ago. practically since the first day, maggie has been glued to him. he's been going through various chemo treatments all this time and spends the majority of his time in his recliner. he tells me often that maggie rarely leaves his side. she will, reluctantly, go with me when i am outside but she often comes back in the house (through the doggy door) to check on him. i swear, she knows he is ill and needs her.



:

THANKS!!!


----------



## stormy (Oct 5, 2007)

stormy-Grace: I got a very stallionish personality from her. Very dominant. She's never had a foal, or she was a bad mother and didn't consider it her foal? She's very pushy? Also that you haven't had her long, she was given to you or a rescue or something. She has no sense of others' space, and is extremely dominant with both humans and horses. Could/can get very nasty, and wants nothing to do with humans?

Yes she was kind of a rescue, very tough mare...she has had foals but does tend to let the other mares take care of them for her. She is very pushy, resistant...you sure got her!

Hope: She wouldn't talk to me, sort of like "What do you want?" I just got a picture of her rolling her eyes and walking away.

Ha, arrogant isn't she!

Can I press you for one more, you sure got these guys!






Kenny, he makes me laugh...let's see what you get!


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 5, 2007)

OK , This sounds like alot of fun !



: I want to play too ! :bgrin I'm not sure how much info you want but these are my two geldings. My first pic is Caspian , and my second is Star , just curious as to what you get from them. The photos were taken yesterday so they are recent. Thanks !











Forgot to mention that you can post your results on the thread .

I have one more , if you don't mind . She is the most important one to me , I had named her Cassy and she has been gone to a new home for over a year now , the lady I gave her too passed her on to a friend and I have lost track of her . She was born on my farm and I raised her for her first three years , I miss her terribly and worry if she is OK or not . Anything that you can get on her , I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Minihorses101 (Oct 5, 2007)

You can do them when you have time.

Mary~






Indy~






Stormy~


----------



## appymini (Oct 5, 2007)

I will play. you can post here. This is Granada.I would love to know why she is the way she is.As I do care for her


----------



## appymini (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my Little Pea


----------



## Reble (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh boy you have been swamped, lots of practice here with your forum friends.

Thanks again for your reading... :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Pirata is a Shih Tzu, the one that had to have her eye remove because of an injury.

I think she is a trooper.






Your reading::::

Pirata: I got that she is a little trooper and that loosing her eye didn't even phase her. She likes her squeaky toys. She liked all the attention from having her eye removed, but didn't like/understand the sympathy. Something about a sandbox. Everyone loves her, and she's a very happy little dog. She whips/or did whip around in circles when she first got home as though trying to catch up with her other eye. Didn't quite understand it was gone, and thought if she just circled enough she'd be able to "catch" it again. I asked her her favorite food and I got that she got to eat some fast food when going through the eye thing, but I'm pretty sure that's wrong. Also something about nachos and cheese?

Answer to your reading



:

No nachos, but I do give her pieces of slice cheese, no squeaky toys put loves her raw hide chews.

Not sure about the sand box? She loves running in circles chasing her tail...

Delta our Stallion / pictures today just before going out to pasture.

He was not himself this year showing. :no: Showing season here is finished now for us.






Your reading....

Delta Rae: I still wasn't able to get a clear reading on him. I still got that he is a little sad, and that maybe he lost someone, his foal that he was very attached to? He's very sweet but just a little burned out. Would maybe like to do something "fun" like play with kids, drive or jump? I also got 4-H would be fun for him, but I don't even know if you have that in Canada, and I know stallions can't be in it. I got that he's thirteen?

Answer to your reading



:

Yes, he is thirteen and he used to be a great jumping horse came in first but this year has not got the energy and driving at the shows has not been placing as well.

Wish I knew who he missed? He is with his mares and our new filly this year.

Thanks again


----------



## CMR (Oct 6, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats-Sunny: I couldn't get anything. I'm not sure if it's the picture or not.






Does this guy look familar? :bgrin My jaw dropped with I saw the picture of your guy, and dropped even farther when I saw his name is Riley. The guy in the picture is my guy named Riley as well. Is your Riley a maximum sabino? I'm sorry, but I don't think I would be able to get an accurate reading on him at all.

Dixie: I got that she can have a bit of a split personality. Generally sweet, but can be a bit grumpy. Not sure if it's with horses or people, or both that she can be grumpy with.

Kiki: I've never read a bird before, I don't know how I'll do. I got "I am Beauutifulll." Can she say beautiful? Also that she takes a while to warm up to people and can be vicious to people she doen't like. Super intelligent like most birds. Does she do a lot of tricks? Like bobs her head, can you hold her on her back? Also, her favorite food are purple grapes? She's respectful of those she knows.

Buckskin gal-Raven: I didn't get really bad abuse, but did get some gruff mishandling. Her old owner wasn't that horse savy? She would get frustrated at little things and take it out on the horses? It could be a little confusing as she didn't know what she did. She's very strong though, and doesn't like to dwell on it. She doesn't like to be around any angry or frustrated people now, even if it isn't directed at her?

storm41-Dante: He's five to seven months old? Also for his favorite toy I got some sort of harder red rubber, maybe two triangles together?

Daisy: Do you know her health problem? I got maybe her liver or kidney, maybe associated with diabetes or some sort of insulin problem? Also, did you just get her? I got that she didn't want to leave the other owner, and wouldn't have been happy with any new owner. Maybe she's a little angry at being given away, and that her anger is misdirected to you.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my one and only horse Kid who we recently moved. I would like to know:

If he likes his new home

Fav Color

Age (I know but want to hear how old he thinks he is)

Why hes so negative around people other than me

Fav Treat

Was he abused?

And anything else you can come up with!

Thanks so much


----------



## suz (Oct 6, 2007)

Would love for you to try my guy!











Thanks!! :bgrin

And here are my other "kids" -











Thanks again!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd love to know what Winston has to say. I love him so much it hurts:










(he's the one with his paws on the window)


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 6, 2007)

CMR said:


> MiniHoofBeats-Sunny: I couldn't get anything. I'm not sure if it's the picture or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's too bad about Sunny, maybe because the picture was from when she still lived with her previous owner, but I don't think I have any other front face pictures showing both her eyes...try these, they're recent and let me know if these work:











As for Riley, that's awesome you have a "white" Riley too! Mine is a cremello. I don't have anything else but baby pictures of him, I just got him and he is in very rough shape. I was hoping to hear a little about his background...oh well =)

Dixie - I think you got her pretty good! She is extremely sweet, loves attention and will give you big puppy eyes for treats! However, if you stop paying attention to her she turns into a real grump! She'll go to the other side of the pasture, keep her ears down, and butt towards you. She may look up once in a while to glare back at you. However, come with treats and once again she's the sweetest thing! Oh and I think she's like this with both horses and people, but generally she's very good with her pasture pals!

Kiki - you did a great job! She is miss "high and mighty" around here, she thinks very highly of herself and to get "I am beautiful" from her is sooo right...lol...I have had her for a few years now but she still comes out with words i've never heard. I haven't heard her say beautiful but she can say "Pretty" and she will talk about herself saying "Kiki Good Girl...Kiki Pretty!" Oh and the grapes - yes, she loooves grapes and purple do seem to be her favorite!! Great job! I had gotten Kiki from a rescue shelter, apparently she was sent back there twice because she was "a biter" and the two previous people who adopted her couldn't understand her mistrust, and her vicious biting. I have experienced it too (it hurts!) but we have built a trust together! I haven't held her upside down on her back yet but she will cling to my hand and hang upside down!! She does LOVE to bob her head up and down, and stamp a foot, when she dances lol!

Thanks!! Let me know if the new pics of Sunny work?


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 6, 2007)

"Buckskin gal-Raven: I didn't get really bad abuse, but did get some gruff mishandling. Her old owner wasn't that horse savy? She would get frustrated at little things and take it out on the horses? It could be a little confusing as she didn't know what she did. She's very strong though, and doesn't like to dwell on it. She doesn't like to be around any angry or frustrated people now, even if it isn't directed at her"

I am amazed at how you are picking up so much from these animals!! I think you have hit the nail on the head with Raven. I see why my husbands patience with her has made her feel more relaxed. I can really relate to her feelings because I know how it is to be knocked around and not understand why it was being done. I truly thank you for doing this reading and looks like from the comments coming back you are a great success! Hugs, mary


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMPERS


----------



## Kitty (Oct 6, 2007)

HI

I have a couple for you to read pretty please. I have vibes on people-alive and dead and your vibe is not negative but positive so I will be very interested in hearing what you read on my animals. (I hope this doesn't come across wrong as I wasn't meaning anything negative sometimes my wording is poor at best ) I always find it interesting when other can communicate with people, animals ect.

This is Stella and I would be very interested in what she has to say and she is very special and she will tell you why.






This is Spottie and Elvis.






This is Adorabelle. I would like to know what I can do for her to make her life easier or how she is adjusting.






I have one more that is really bothering me but I can't find a pic. Maybe Spottie and Elvis will mention her.


----------



## stormo41 (Oct 7, 2007)

> storm41-Dante: He's five to seven months old? Also for his favorite toy I got some sort of harder red rubber, maybe two triangles together?
> Daisy: Do you know her health problem? I got maybe her liver or kidney, maybe associated with diabetes or some sort of insulin problem? Also, did you just get her? I got that she didn't want to leave the other owner, and wouldn't have been happy with any new owner. Maybe she's a little angry at being given away, and that her anger is misdirected to you.


Dante is 8 months old, And as far as a can tell his favorite toy is his hard rubber ball that is red, but he likes all of his toys.

We don't know of Daisy having any of those health problems but she is older so they could so up. Daisy has a hot spot on her neck and is deloping cateracts. We have had her for 9 years since she was a puppy, I'm thinking that you read her while she was at the groomers if you got that.

thank you!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh can you please, pretty please do a reading on Sofie? I would love to know what is going on with her.

I have loved reading this topic, it's been so interesting. Thank you. Valerie

Feel free to post your findings on here, I am just finding this truly fascinating.


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there!

If you have time here are two more!

This is Rudy






This is Melody











Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## TTF (Oct 7, 2007)

If it isnt too much trouble, I'd love to have you talk with my Indy. She's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.



:






And also, our little colt, Spider. He's a weanling mini. I want the dirt on this guy!



: Sorry if the pictures come out huge, my resizing program is down.











Edit: You can post what you get on here if you'd like.


----------



## CMR (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank-you again everyone for all the pictures.



I'm sorry, I know I said I was going to be finished by this weekend, but it's taken a lot longer. I will get to everyone though, I appreciate your patience.

I've been pretty hit and miss lately, either I'm completely right or completely wrong.

Minihoofbeats-

I decided to try Riley to see if I would be able to get anything actually about him and not about my guy. Many of the things I got seemed as though I was speaking to my Riley, but maybe they just are similar.

Riley: I got that he is or was a bit skittish. He is sweet but can be spooky if you move the wrong way, like too suddenly, etc. Was he just left at his last place, not handled much? Maybe left in a stall? He really likes attention and wanted attention at previous home, but he was ignored?

Sunny: I got that Sunny is a real character. Hilarious, yet can be bossy. She knows she is the most beautiful and wonderful horse in the whole world. A bit into herself. Does she push people with her nose? I also saw her maybe walking around the barn aisle by herself? I thought it was that you had let her out when you were doing something, like cleaning her stall, etc, but then maybe that she lets herself out and noses around? That if she does get to walk around the aisleway, she likes that it makes the other horses jealous.

hrselady- I'm sorry but I can't seem to connect to the pictures of Candy and Pete. I think their eyes are just too far away from the camera. If you want to post headshots of them, I'd be happy to try again.

Booger: I got that he is very wise and obedient. He sits when he wants something/he's begging. Does he compete in obedience. I get that he is very good at "tricks". Everyone thinks he's means and grumpy on first impression? But that the's really not, and he likes to put his head on peoples laps.

minik- I'm happy to try with a skeptic owner.



I'm not the best to try and provide any evidence towards animal communications credibility though, as I am such a novice. Hopefully if I completely tank with Max, you won't classify the rest of the communicators as lunatics. :bgrin

Max: I got that he can be a serious guy. That maybe he's a bit like you personality wise, or that people say you two are similar all the time. He can sometimes see himself as a protector. Is he around 10? Did he have previous owners? Maybe they had to get rid of him because of his size? I got that everyone or strangers come up and say he's such a big dog,but he doesn't think so, thinks he's average size or just right. Does he swim in the ocean or something with waves and sand. I also get a pier and well as people rollerskating. For some reason the picture I'm getting really reminds me of California.

New Mini Owner: Kassie is so beautiful



: What is her color considered? The bit of marbling in her eye is really neat, do you know what color her parents were?

Kassie: I told how beautiful she was and I seemed to get that she is very humble, not arrogant at all. Seems very sweet and innocent and likes to help her people. Does someone maybe come and sit with her when they are upset? If they do, I got that she likes to listen and make them feel better.

love casper-Jazzy: Is she sometimes wary of strangers, and barks at them?

For her favorite trick I got her on her hindlegs, maybe walking on them?

Even though it's not acutally a food, for her favorite "food" I got some sort of dark purple juice?

Is she around three or five?

As for nicknames, I'm not great with names but I got Miss Magnificent. As well as a picture of her in some sort of doggy cape, sort of like Superdog or Wonderdog? Maybe she's called Silly alot.

I also got that she rolls on her back alot and growls while she does this. Not growling at anyone, just sort of like she is playing with some invisible dog.

Again, thank-you everyone



I will get to everyone, I'm just moving a little slow.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohhh, she skipped right over me! ..and I have been waiting impatiently. DARN IT! Corinne


----------



## love_casper (Oct 7, 2007)

CMR said:


> love casper-Jazzy: Is she sometimes wary of strangers, and barks at them?
> 
> For her favorite trick I got her on her hindlegs, maybe walking on them?
> 
> ...


WOW haha that's great!!!

She barks at everyone who walks on our sidewalk.



: Yup she's on her hind legs a lot, begging for food.

Her favorite food is eggs, she knows the word and you can't even say it without her jumping up and down. Maybe the purpleness was something else she's had...or stolen...lol.

Superdog, that she is!!!! The cape was her ahem "saddle blanket" because she's a horse in her mind. she's frequently ridden by various dolls of mine in the saddle blanket i tie to her, such a patient little thing she is.

Yup everytime she greets someone she's roll on her back for a belly rub and makes little grunting noises.

Oh and for nicknames, i bet she sees herself as Miss Magnificent, she's the queen and rules the house. Her more formal nicknames are Kitty, poopstain, spoontongue(didn't think you'd guess that one), fatso, Buda-belly,The Jizz, The Queen, or sometimes just poochi.



:

That was awesome!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Fanch (Oct 7, 2007)

Im not sure if its possible to communicate with a guinea pig, but I would it appreciate so much. His name is Pumpkin and I do have photos of him on the computer, but they are all off a webcam. If you need better ones, I will get my moms digital. The other problem is he was hard to have his face all in one pic, so Im posting 3.

One side





Other side





And the best head on pic I could get


----------



## CMR (Oct 7, 2007)

MeadowRidgeFarms: Again, sorry for my ditziness :bgrin

Angel: I got that when you found her she felt very lost and confused. I am getting that she was dropped by maybe two men. Also something about a small red pickup, but that could be your truck as well. I think her being afraid to ride might be connected to her being dropped? But that she knows you would never get rid of her, she still expects to be dropped. I got that she is very attached to her humans, and that her biggest fear is abandonment? She's very sweet and loves her people more than anything?

Zip: I got that he is trouble, which is something that I tend to get with a lot of puppies as they are just so rambunctious. He's very high energy? I also got something about you always telling him to "calm down" but he knows that you don't mean it as he never does calm down. It's just sort of something you two do? "Calm down Zip." - "Yea right, mom!" as he continues to be a silly puppy. Does he bark at the horses? That is something that you are trying to break him of?

Cody: As his eyes are closed, I don't know if I will get anything correct. I would be happy to try again with a headshot.. Did he get a lot of socilization? I can see him in some sort of pet store, just visting. Maybe his owner tried to do puppy classses with him, but as it didn't seem to help and thought it made him worse he didn't go to anymore.

I'm not sure, but I got that maybe it is his hearing for the reason that he is scared? Does he react more to sounds? Not that he has bad hearing, more that he has very very sensitive hearing, and everything is much louder for him. Sort of how to some autistic children, even stepping on a leaf is unbearable loud. That maybe he is scared as even the loudest noise seems to boom at him? I'm honestly not that sure of it, but maybe that trying cotton balls to see if that makes any difference.

As I said, I really don't know, but I'd love to hear if his hearing is it





Fanch- It certainly is possible to communicate with a guinea pig. I have never done it, but I can't wait to try with Pumpkin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW`` You sure hit Zip right on the nail. I am always telling him to calm down, as he looks at me and thinks"YEAH RIGHT" and off he goes again. He is a very high energy pup.

Angel~~ when I found her she was very lost and did seem confused, but was just so happy to get into my daughters nice warm truck and she was such a tiny little snuggler. She was only about 6 weeks old at the time. We thought someone had to have dropped her off, as in the horrible ice/sleet storm we had that day and the day before, I dont think any little pup would of made it. Her little pads and ears were so cold and almost to the point of frozen. I am so glad to know she knows she would never be dropped off again, and I really want her to feel safe and secure with us. Did she tell you what breed she might be? She is a sweetheart, and very attached to both Bob and I. We love her! When I asked you if she told you what breed she was..you mentioned lab (which that we figured) and Jack Russel terrier, that we didnt know, but I did have 2 vets tell me they thought she had terrier in her too. So that would definitely make sense.

Cody~~I will send you another pic of Cody, I should be seeing him at some point this week. He did go to obedience school, and finished it, and did do very good, so that you were wrong on, but you also said you seen him going to pet shops, that he did., frequently and to visit with Santa, .he was very socializied. KAthy also said THANKS for the heads up on his ears, she is going to try the cotton balls, and will let you know if that helps. This was a great thread, thanks so much for starting it. I think we all really enjoyed it. Corinne


----------



## Ferrah (Oct 7, 2007)

I know you have quite a lot to do, but I was hoping you could do these guys for me?

Turbo:






Ferrah:






Spyder:






Cinnabar:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 8, 2007)

CMR said:


> Minihoofbeats-
> 
> I decided to try Riley to see if I would be able to get anything actually about him and not about my guy. Many of the things I got seemed as though I was speaking to my Riley, but maybe they just are similar.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for trying me again so quickly!

Riley - I do think you picked up on your Riley more than mine, he is very people friendly, walks right up and he so far hasn't spooked from anything...waving hands, running around, etc. Lets anyone walk right up to him. He does very much enjoy attention and I am not sure if he got a lot where he was, but now he gets daily attention and he loves it!

Sunny - You did get her pretty good! She is the "farm clown" so to speak, she loves to show off and she thinks she is the hottest stuff in town! She can be bossy and yes, she does like to shove me with her nose! I am not sure of other people but she will come right up to me and shove her nose into me, especially digging around my pockets looking for treats! I don't have a barn with aisles so not sure about that...she was just at my friends being bred and was kept inside most of the time, maybe she escaped while she was there and had a grand time? =)

Thanks again! Great job!! I can't wait until you are more experienced and can really get a good, thorough, descriptive reading!


----------



## suz (Oct 8, 2007)

Bump



I got skipped too! No hurry, I know you're very busy. Just hoping I wouldn't get missed



: Thanks so much! Looking forward to hearing what my guys are thinking!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2007)

And if you have time to "talk" to Winston (shih-tzu I posted), I'd love to know


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 8, 2007)

"HGFarm-Bullwinkle: This guy is soo gorgeous and neat looking. Is he an actual breed, or just a mix?

I see something about him playing in a fish pond, with fish colored like his eyes. Maybe also something about a colored bird, it's yellow? He really likes bright colors. Can be a bit standoffish like a typical cat stereotype. Only tolerates attention when he wants it. Something about Pez candies, and Ronald Reagan. Someone watches the history channel and he watches too. His favorite food is a special "fancy food". Maybe not his regular food, but a special treat, and it comes in a pouch? Also something about him in a santa hat and he was not happy. Also something about him chewing up toothbrushes, and he gets scolded for that."

Thanks- Bullwinkle is a Manx (the cats with no or short tails) I have a fish tank- no pond, with a blue gourami in it like his eye color and also had some of the fancy guppies with the pretty colors. He probably likes bright colors and may seem standoffish because Bullwinkle is deaf.

Hahaha, that would be me that watches history or discovery channels, and he does love the treats that come in a pouch from Iams (but since the recall messes it's no longer made) Hmm, no Santa hat. Maybe he is tattling on some else over toothbrushes that has yet to be discovered? Ew! LOL, Pez candies and Ronald Reagan?? Oh dear, I dont know!!


----------



## hrselady (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks so much on booger...

hrselady- I'm sorry but I can't seem to connect to the pictures of Candy and Pete. I think their eyes are just too far away from the camera. If you want to post headshots of them, I'd be happy to try again.

Booger: I got that he is very wise and obedient. He sits when he wants something/he's begging. Does he compete in obedience. I get that he is very good at "tricks". Everyone thinks he's means and grumpy on first impression? But that the's really not, and he likes to put his head on peoples laps.

SOOO true!! He loves to learn tricks and loves "his" family so much!! He doesn't realize that he's not a "puppy" anymore. He barks frantically at people when they drive up and even when they get out.. but once we're there with him, he runs up and sits for them to pet him. Doesn't compete in obedience, but only because he seems to forget EVERYTHING when there are other dogs around..

Here's a headshot of candy and pete.. candy is kinda hard to get a pic of because of her blue eyes..











Candy I think may have been passed around alot or either neglected.. she was VERY shy when we first got her but now she's a doll.. just anything to help her know she's home for good. Fav. colors.. etc.

and here's pete!!






He seems to have had some bad relationships with people but does try really really hard to please.. anything that I can find out about him would be great.. kinda help him to know we are not going to hurt him but help make him happy


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 8, 2007)

Aww darn I got skipped to!


----------



## CMR (Oct 8, 2007)

I haven't skipped you, I'm still on page three.



: :bgrin I think it may seem like that as I was responding to others.





I promise to try everyone, I'm just moving very slowly, I apologize to the mods for this thread taking up so much space for so long.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 8, 2007)

CMR said:


> I haven't skipped you, I'm still on page three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(((hug))) thank you for doing this, it is bringing so much enjoyment to so many of us. I really enjoy reading what you have to say about others and seeing their feedback on what you have to say.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 8, 2007)

i've been dying to get in on this and finally have time to post some pictures... i'll try to be patient as i know there are still quite a few ahead of me



:

Darci






Paint Mare (yes that's her name and it was NOT my idea!!)






Taffy Jo






Luna






Wiley (both sides)


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 10, 2007)

Bumping up :risa8:


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 10, 2007)

CMR said:


> New Mini Owner: Kassie is so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for doing this for my Kassie! You got her right!



: She's humble and usually behaves herself, loves to please people, gets upset when she can't figure out what someone is asking her to do, always makes me feel better when I'm upset about anything, I just pull up a wooden stool and sit in her stall, she lets me stroke her face and just stands with me.



:

Her mother is a black & white pinto w/ 1 or 2 blue eyes. Her sire is a gray. As for her color, I was wondering myself, she's a registered bay, but it's very unique. She is also devolping the first spots of lacing on her back, her dam and graddam have lacing too. She's a horse of many colors!



: :bgrin


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't wait to here mine. Thanks CMR!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ohh Ohh Ohhh. Please could you read a few for me :bgrin ?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 11, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Is Barny giving you a bad time



: [/SIZE]


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh this is rather interresting. You say you like eyes??

This is my moms gelding Aquarious. I am currently writing a book about him.
















Hiawatha came to live with us just last December. She is 7 years old.






Kegan/ Imagine That






My best guinea pig Simon who left me in Feb. :no:











Lol I had to hold myself back from doing more



:


----------



## CMR (Oct 11, 2007)

hrselady:

Candy- I tried to read her two different times as it is hard for me to connect with her. It's not that she won't talk, just some are hard for me to connect with. I get that she's sweet and patient? It seems that her past was a bit confusing for her, or something she'd rather not talk about, maybe she's sort of blocked it out? I don't think it was that "bad" it's just something she'd rather not discuss.

Pete- I don't know why, but he seems like he would be the cutest little driving horse. :bgrin I'm getting a little bit of a defensive personality from him? A bit self-protective. That he had to deal with idiots before and now he doesn't tolerate stupidity? Did he come to you with a reputation for being "nasty"? I got that with you he isn't going to act this way, but if he ever went to someone "stupid" he would not hesitate to defend himself and become "nasty" again.

Lil' Horse Lover:

Spirit- I think because the picture is him of a foal, I'm still getting a very foalish personality from him. I don't know how old he is now, but does he still follow his mom around? He just seems really carefree and doesn't take anything serious?

Cherry- I got that she is very sweet? Does she have some sort of breathing problems? I don't know why but I just got her breathing a little heavily. Was she just a broodmare at a very large farm in the past? Where they weren't really "horses" they were just there to churn out foals? I'm getting a colored stallion for some reason? There might have been some "bad" things in the past, but she is very reserved and won't talk about them?

Stormy- He seems very sweet. Does he have the "puppy dog" personality? Does he follow someone around? If he is ridden, I got that he loves it, and likes to go fast, but that he slows down as soon as you ask?

Rowdy- He is so cute. Is he a all around western horse? I might just be picking that up from his looks. I'm not sure exactly what he does, I'm getting a little bit of everything? Cows, barrels, poles, as well as trails, and maybe jumps a litte bit during trails, over a log or something?

Princess- Did her and Cherry come from the same place, or are they related? They seem to have the same personality and in their pasts. Although Princess is a little more forward and outgoing?

Kowboy- I have a bit of trouble reading blue eyed horses, I have no idea why. Is he really outgoing and curious? A little bit of a know it all? Thinks he knows more than his person, but then gets himself in too deep because of it and comes skimpering back and wants his person to tell him what to do?

MiniHGal:

The first guy I didn't know his name, so I called him "Chipper." He didn't really want to talk, didn't seem like the kind to tolerate it much. I don't know if he remembers you, I couldn't get much of anything from him.

I called her "Caty." I can see why you thought she wouldn't talk, she seems sooo serious. I asked her what she likes to do, and she said paw the ground? She takes everything really seriously? If she was a person she seems like she would be some uptight buisness woman.

I called him "T." I have a horse that looks similar so I don't know who I picked up more on. I didn't get dominant in a sort of aggressive way. He trys to dominate you very slyly? Like he'll push into and try to invade your space. I'm not sure about his back? Did he have a saddle that didn't fit well over his withers, or pulled something near his hips? Does he do Dressage? What breed is he? I asked him but I think I'm completely wrong as I got a TB, or a Draft cross? He's gorgeous whatever he is.

JumpinJackFarm: No, Barny was not giving me a hard time



:

Barny- He seems like a very neat cat. Very wise, and doesn't mind being alone, but likes attention? I got that he just left from the home before he was found in the barn. They weren't horrible or anything, they just weren't "special" and he just decided to leave. I got that he is a bit of a wandering soul, and if he was a human he would be one of those that is always traveling around. He likes to lounge around?

Warpony: I'm sorry, but I can't seem to connect very well to yours





Jamie- I got that Jamie is very sweet, and likes to watch everything that goes on. She likes her carrots, and seems very simple and happy, not hard to please?

Nigel- It was really hard for me to read him, I think his looks just throw me off, as well as he probably isn't that open to someone who thinks he looks "different." He seems sweet, but is he a little insecure?

Sparrow- He's very young and playful? A bit silly. Likes to toss things around?

Thank-you all for being so patient, I am trying to work my way through.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 11, 2007)

CMR said:


> JumpinJackFarm: No, Barny was not giving me a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Oh my ... you really have a gift. Barny was found in a barn as a kitten 15+ years ago and we rescued him a year ago after he was abandoned . He had been living all these years in a cabin in the middle of no where. He had to have been very wise to survive the wild creatures that lived in the woods just outside his home. He has been alone much of his life as his previous owner found his way home every now & then.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]It's funny about his "wandering soul" this really got to me because in the beginning after we got him ... and when we let him outside he would just start walking down our road. As soon as his paws would hit the outside he wanted to be gone.( I am sure he was trying to find that cabin in the woods) Thankfully I don't have to worry about that anymore...infact he is outside right now sunning himself on what little sun we are getting today. He'll be with us for the rest of his life and yes he likes any piece of attention he can get...he is such a love



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks so much



: I would love to stroll through a Zoo with you



: [/SIZE]


----------



## CMR (Oct 11, 2007)

heart k ranch:

Bailey- This guy seems sooo neat. He trys his heart out to please you? Have you done any groundwork "training" with him. I get that it will be a piece of cake to start him undersaddle, or do anything sort of training with him. Very easy. That he will only be "bad" if he doesn't understand something. I asked him about being gelded and got that he really didn't care. It didn't make a difference to him. Also, that if stayed a stallion, he probably wouldn't have been that "into" breeding.

LowriseMinis:

Marlowe- I love her name



Was it a play on Merlow wine? She seems so cute. Maybe a bit yappy, like when she wants attention, or to play? Very wise, but has a young/fun personality?

Chandab:

Honey- It's a bit hard to read her. She's sweet to those she knows, but not friendly to strangers? She has become guarded/hardened emotionally because of past? It takes alot to get her to come out of her shell and trust, but she does eventually?

Bob- I can't see his eyes, but I'm just getting what you would think of as "typical kitten" personality. Very playful, full of energy, and trouble.





Blue- He's hard to read with the glare, and for some reason my computer refuses to fix glare from animal pictures.



: Is he a bit shy? That Bob "attacks" him a lot? Blue is very much the more mature and sophisticated one, although he is younger?

rhea:

KC- She seems very sweet and docile? Trys soo hard and is really hard on herself to be perfect? Likes having a job, and takes it seriously, but not so seriously that she doesn't have fun at it.

shoebox stables:

Vic- Is he your stallion? He seems really respectful with really good manners, especially for a stallion, if he is a stallion. He is generally laid back, but likes to show off sometimes?

Arianna- Have you heard that thing that goes something like "When I am old I shall wear a red hat" or something like that. I get something like that from her. She's old, but doesn't know it? Is she around 30? But she thinks she's really young. Is the boss mare?

I asked her about when she escaped, and she said she loved it? Did she get chased back in or blocked by a tractor, or something green? I'm not really getting anything about health problems that she thinks are important. Maybe a little creaky? But that it doesn't matter to her? She thinks she's perfectly fine, and lets very little phase her?

Camelotcavs-

I called her "K." She seems really serious, although a bit timid? Does she run and hide from strangers, but then peek around, and maybe bark? Or hide behind you? Is very sweet, but very closed right now? Maybe you are trying to to get her to open up a bit? Do you want her to protect/be a guard dog? I got that is what she thinks her job is.


----------



## Camelotcavs (Oct 11, 2007)

Camelotcavs-

I called her "K." She seems really serious, although a bit timid? Does she run and hide from strangers, but then peek around, and maybe bark? Or hide behind you? Is very sweet, but very closed right now? Maybe you are trying to to get her to open up a bit? Do you want her to protect/be a guard dog? I got that is what she thinks her job is.

Incredible job with her!!!

Her name is Karlie. She is a very intense dog but has fear aggression - no fear biting, just barking. When I first brought her home she was a year old and was terrified of everything. We went to a behaviorist who suggested that I have people ignore her because she was so afraid of them. The behaviorist also suggested that I train her to sit behind me so she can see what frightens her but still feel safe - so the hiding and peeking makes perfect sense!

Karlie has come a long ways since she first came to our home and she has been opening up with others more lately.

Karlie does guard me from everybody at this point. I have been working on getting her to understand that guarding me is NOT her job. She really does believe that is her job.

I know you are quite busy with these readings, but if you have the time I would appreciate it if you could let her know that she is not to guard me.

You did a fantastic job and read Karlie perfectly. :aktion033:

Thank you so much.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 11, 2007)

CMR said:


> LowriseMinis:
> 
> Marlowe- I love her name
> 
> ...


Actually Marlowe's named after Renaissance writer Christopher Marlowe. Quite a resemblance, yes?











Marlowe's actually a he, but he's kind of a prissy sissy-la-la..maybe he has gender identity issues?



:

He's actually pretty quiet but when he does bark it is the most obnoxious high pitched yippy little bark ever. Mostly he grunts and whines if he really wants something.

He is a very serious and concerned little dog most of the time, I call him 'emo', especially since he's already got the eyeliner. He can have fun and play though, especially at home with his cat.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 11, 2007)

CMR said:


> Warpony: I'm sorry, but I can't seem to connect very well to yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, considering that you had a hard time connecting I would say you did pretty well.

Jamie passed on last November and was a he... but he was very much a simple soul, who loved nothing more then yummies and cuddles (in that order), was always happy right until the end, and who had to be right in the middle of everything watching what I was up to. I swear sometimes I can still feel him around checking out what I am doing. I do wonder if he understands why I did what I did (having him put down), or if he even knows he is gone. I worry that he might think I did it because he did something wrong, even though I told him over and over that he was a good boy and none of this was his fault... and that if I could I would keep him with me forever. I'm just rambling now because I miss him so much.

Nigel does tend to read people well and he can tell people who look at him and think, "eh, what is that ugly thing?" lol. He usually hides behind me when he meets people like that. He is very trusting with me and people he knows well but bring in anyone new and he reverts to this submissive puppy mode. However, even with me, if he thinks he has been naughty he turns into a basket case. If I so much as look at him and speak in a scolding tone he will yipe like he is getting beat to death.

And Sparrow... he is 18 months old and as for being playful and liking to toss things around, well:



That was last spring when he was still living alone but he still loves to do that only now he grabs his toys and chases my mare around with them. LOL!


----------



## chandab (Oct 11, 2007)

CMR said:


> Chandab:
> 
> Honey- It's a bit hard to read her. She's sweet to those she knows, but not friendly to strangers? She has become guarded/hardened emotionally because of past? It takes alot to get her to come out of her shell and trust, but she does eventually?
> 
> ...


I've only had Honey since late-December and I think you got her pretty good. Best as I know she has been a broodmare most of her life, I bought her from a very caring person; but I don't know what her previous owners/situation was like. She has come around quite nicely to me and while she doesn't seek out attention, she doesn't run from it either. I have a regular farrier and he has a partner, I make sure the same person does her hooves and that seems to keep her relaxed.

Bob is big trouble, he is in to everything; but I've been letting him go outside some everyday and that takes care of some of his exhuberance.

Blue is quite young, but was quite sick when we first got him, so pretty sedate. He is getting healthier everyday and much more active and playful. But, still very mature for his age; must be his Siamese coming through. [When we took him to the vet about 5 weeks ago, he only weighed 1.25# at about 6 weeks old; he is now nearly 4# and looking great.]

Thank you.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 12, 2007)

CMR said:


> Lil' Horse Lover:
> 
> Spirit- I think because the picture is him of a foal, I'm still getting a very foalish personality from him. I don't know how old he is now, but does he still follow his mom around? He just seems really carefree and doesn't take anything serious?
> 
> ...


Spirit: You were accurate on him from what you got. Yes he is still a foal (3 months old), this picture is a recent one. And yes he still follows mom around and is a VERY carefree boy and like you said takes NOTHING serious!

Cherry: Yes she is VERY sweet! She does have a bit of a breathing problem, only when heavily stressed or excited. I'm not quite sure about her past, all I know is that she was shown quite a bit and has only one foal registered. About the colored stallion I'm not sure, she could be saying something about a stud she was bred to last year, he was a silver dapple, so not sure about that either.

Stormy: It is actually a SHE lol but thats ok. And YES she has a very "puppy dog" like personality. And yes she loves trail riding and loves running and like you said is very good and responsive when asked to slow down!

Rowdy: He is a western horse but mostly does trails. He's terrified of cows and to my knowledge has never done pole or barrels. He is my main trail horse and yes he has jumped over logs on a couple of our trail rides.

Princess: Yes her and Cherry came from the same place, I'm not sure about their pasts. Could you get anything else from Princess???

Kowboy: Yes he is a very curious little boy and thinks he rules the barn lol. But he is a very loving, sweet boy and behaves his little self when asked to.

Thank you so much! I love reading your responses and I'm very facinated with your work! Thanks!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 13, 2007)

BUMP




:


----------



## CMR (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank-you all for your feedback.





Camelotcavs- I talked to her again and tryed to tell her that her job is not to protect. I feel that it is very deely ingrained in her as her job, and it will be hard to get her out of it. Also, that if she didn't get to have protecting as her job, she wanted another. I told her her job could just be to make people happy by letting them pet her. Don't know if she'll accept it though.





LowriseMinis- Oh dear, I missed him completely  I had to go back and apologize for getting his gender wrong.



: Apparantly knowing genders is not my strong point. :bgrin

Lil' Horse Lover- I'm sorry, but I couldn't get anything else from Princess.



She was either telling me "I'm just the same as Cherry" or I was just getting the same information.

Thank-you all again.





As soon as I post this I am going to post the readings from Bluerocket to stormy, and then read a few more and post them.


----------



## CMR (Oct 13, 2007)

Bluerocket:

Pippi- Is there something wrong with Pippi? I got maybe something about being kicked in the head? She seems sweet and seems to be trying soo hard to talk with me, but I just can't understand. It's sort-of like when you try to communicate with a one year old, and you're both trying to understand the other, but you can't get your point across? I don't know if she is just going too fast or too disconnected for me, but I can't understand a single thing.





Blaze- She seems like such a mother hen :bgrin I asked her about Sally and got that Sally was "HER" puppy. I get that she takes care of everyone and that everyone belongs to HER? That she takes care of everyone and makes sure everything is running right? Does she herd?

Sally- Has Sally passed on? It's hard for me to get a lock on her, is she an adult now if she hasn't passed? I can't get anything from her, it might be the puppy picture if she is an adult?

Leggs- When I first talked to him, I got a picture of him jumping back, as though I startled him or something? He's a bit spooky but tries or is trying to get over it? He doesn't know why he's spooky, he just is? I get that he wants to please so hard and feels that you are disappointed in him(just his thinking). He seems very hard on himself, a bit of a perfectionist?

Mona:

Amber- Amber wouldn't talk to me. I just got that she's not one to open up to someone she doesn't know? That her job in her mind is to protect, and by being friendly to someone she doesn't know, she wouldn't be doing her job right.

Baylee- The look on her face in the photo is hilarious :bgrin Does she do that face a lot? The picture is probably throwing me off, but is she pretty mellow and la-de-da about things? I can't really explain the type of personality I'm thinking of for her, sort of uninterested, just does her own thing?

Molly- Is she a know-it-all? I just get from her "Well, what do you want to know, I can tell you anything." Does she have a bit of a definite swagger to her walk?

Shimmer- I can't get anything from her, and I'm not sure why. Does she like to watch people, almost like she is analyzing them?

Little white Chi, "Isabell"- I am getting a very sweet personality from her, but also a very elegant one. Very sophisticated, likes her respect, and doesn't like to be coddled just because she is little. Lkes attention, she just doesn't want to be treated differently because of her size?

sammyelle:

Ty- Is he a mild dwarf? I got that he is a bit meek and docile? Does he do therapy? I got something about him "helping others" or having little kids pet him?

Quicksilver- I think this is a male, not sure. I got that this guy has "IT" He is "the stuff" and he knows it. Likes to trot around HIS pasture and flip his head and flag his tail? He also can be a bit pushy? Has to have very clear boundaries or will take over the handler? He knows how to read people very well, and finds their weaknesses quickly, and uses it to his advantage. Is he a bit of a handful?

BWMinis:

I'm sooo sorry but I can't seem to connect any of your three.



The first one and third one are either because they are show pictures, or because of the angle. I'm not sure why I can't connect with the second guy. It's not just because of the glare, the glare is a bit mesmerizing, and the connection goes in and out. Again, I'm sorry I couldn't connect, but I would be happy to try again with different pictures.





stormy:

Kenny- He reminds me personality wise of a big, clumsy, goofy draft horse. I got a picture of him accidentally stepping on his lead rope, then just standing there and looking around like "Whaat?" and then gets a bit like "Help me, I'm stuck!"


----------



## Mona (Oct 13, 2007)

> Mona:Amber- Amber wouldn't talk to me. I just got that she's not one to open up to someone she doesn't know? That her job in her mind is to protect, and by being friendly to someone she doesn't know, she wouldn't be doing her job right.


That could be...she is a livestock protection dog. I sold her earlier this year and keep in touch with the owner, and was hoping she had something to say about how she likes her new home.



> Baylee- The look on her face in the photo is hilarious Does she do that face a lot? The picture is probably throwing me off, but is she pretty mellow and la-de-da about things? I can't really explain the type of personality I'm thinking of for her, sort of uninterested, just does her own thing?


Well, I tried to trick you on this one, to see what might happen. We had to have Baylee put to sleep this past February, and I just wondered if you might have been able to pick up on that. That was one of the last photos we took of Baylee, about a week or so before we had her put to sleep. When I saw it, I thought she looked very, very sad and tired, and that was not something when I looked directly at her. I think that photo helped her tell us how she was feeling at that time. Mellow?? LOL...not Baylee! Well, I guess maybe in her older years, but mellow is never a word I would use to describe her. LOL! But YES, she DEFINATELY did her own thing!!



:



> Molly- Is she a know-it-all? I just get from her "Well, what do you want to know, I can tell you anything." Does she have a bit of a definite swagger to her walk?


Yes, she thinks the world revolves around HER! I think you read her quite well, and yes, she walks a little funny because she had knee surgery before she was even a year old to a severely luxating patella.



> Shimmer- I can't get anything from her, and I'm not sure why. Does she like to watch people, almost like she is analyzing them?


I have not noticed her to do that, no.



> Little white Chi, "Isabell"- I am getting a very sweet personality from her, but also a very elegant one. Very sophisticated, likes her respect, and doesn't like to be coddled just because she is little. Lkes attention, she just doesn't want to be treated differently because of her size?


Well, I have not bought her, as they have not sent the pics and info I have requested, so I gave up after a few tries. Thanks though.


----------



## sammyelle (Oct 13, 2007)

> sammyelle:Ty- Is he a mild dwarf? I got that he is a bit meek and docile? Does he do therapy? I got something about him "helping others" or having little kids pet him?


Ty does love little kids, they are the only ones who can catch him. He has alot of trust issues but at the same time alot of spirit and is very cheeky. He is a 10 hand shetland and not a dwarf, he used to give pony rides so maybe that is the 'helping others' thing.



> Quicksilver- I think this is a male, not sure. I got that this guy has "IT" He is "the stuff" and he knows it. Likes to trot around HIS pasture and flip his head and flag his tail? He also can be a bit pushy? Has to have very clear boundaries or will take over the handler? He knows how to read people very well, and finds their weaknesses quickly, and uses it to his advantage. Is he a bit of a handful?


Yes Quicksilver is a gelding, he was playing and strutting around the paddock when this photo was taken so that must be where that came from, He doesnt do that very often as he has had alot of medical problems and is a bit sickly. He is my orphan baby and was hand raised by me from two days old so can be a bit pushy with other people and explains why he would be able to read people so well. He is very quiet and easy to do every thing with except he is terrified of men which makes it very hard as our vet and farrier are men.

Thanks for doing this



:aktion033:


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a bucket load of animals here, but only one that baffles me.

Latte, yearling colt. These pics are from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## stormy (Oct 14, 2007)

stormy:

Kenny- He reminds me personality wise of a big, clumsy, goofy draft horse. I got a picture of him accidentally stepping on his lead rope, then just standing there and looking around like "Whaat?" and then gets a bit like "Help me, I'm stuck!"

Well you missed him by a mile but I think I know who you were talking to! Kenny is pretty much opposite, very smart, almost too smart.....watches people and thinks of ways to get them!


----------



## CMR (Oct 15, 2007)

mad for minis:

Caspian- He reminds me a lot of my horse, so I might pick up on him more. Is he a bit naughty, and then does the 'I'm too cute to be guilty' face? When he's obviously done something wrong, he goes "It wasn't me, I'm too cute and innocent!."

Star- A bit hard for me to read with the shadowed face. I'm getting a bit of a mareish personality from him. Not grumpy, but I had to guess his gender I would have thought mare. I'm just getting that he's very nurturing and understanding?

Cassy- Did she go to a huntseat place? I get something about a black wooden plank fence, and a very manicured pasture, farm, etc. I think she is happy. Did she have a small chestnut pinto gelding that she was buddies with? Either a miniature or pony?

Minihorses101:

Mary- I think the picture threw me off a little and I first got that she is nervous and flighty, but then saw something about her rolling in the dirt, doing her own thing, and being a bit mellow. Does she play with something red?

Indy&Stormy- I'm sorry, I can't read them from these pictures. It's hard to read from just one eye, and then Stormys picture was too small, and when I enlarged it, it became too pixelated. I'd be happy to try again with different pictures though.





Appymini:

Granada- Is she spooky? I first asked if she would speak with me, and she said yes, then I happened to read above the picture where you said you wanted to know why she is the way she is, and I got very clearly "You're not going to change me, I'm old and set in my ways." I'm not sure what she does, but I got very clearly that she was not going to change.

Little Pea- The picture is too small to read from, and enlarging it makes it become pixelated. I'd be happy to try with another photo though.





The Dynamic Duo:

Kid- Did he have a hard life before you? Was a rescue? Maybe this hardened his view of people? This is just the first thing I got from him before I asked him any questions.

I asked him if he liked his new home and I got that it's okay. Not bad, not great, just okay. But I think this would be his response about anywhere.

I asked his favorite color, and got "What does it matter."

Age: Seven or nine?

I asked why he is so negative around others, and I got "Because I can."

I asked if he was abused, and got "I certainly wasn't treated well."

suz:

"M"- Very sweet, but gets away with everything? Is he your baby? Is he your only horse? Very attached to you? Is he youngish-under four?

"C"- Female? Very sweet and happy-go-lucky? She likes to ride with you? She is sort of like the personality you would think of for a Corgi, sweet, loyal, friendly, etc. Does she come with you to see "M"?

"JP"- I couldn't decide whether I was getting a J or a P from him for his name, so just put both. Is he a bit arrogant? He's a goofball? But he doesn't do it for the amusement of people, *gasp* how could anyone think he would lower himself for human entertainment! :bgrin He is just weird, does his own thing? Likes to strut?

Jill:

Winston- For some reason I think Shih Tzus aren't the brighest dogs, but Mr. Winston put me straight immediatly and almost wouldn't talk to me because of it. My first thought for him was ditzy, but that wasn't coming from him, and when I thought that I got "Excuse me, that is not me at all." I had to apologize before he would talk to me. I want to say he's a serious dog, but not really? Is he the leader of the rest of the dogs? I'm getting that he thinks he's the most mature of them all. Likes to take it easy, just relax and enjoy life?

Kitty:

Stella- I'm not sure why she is special, is it something about either she wasn't planned/was an accident, or her mother was supposed to be sterile, as well as maybe a difficult birth or was a premie? Very sweet and meek?

Spottie and Elvis- I did them together as they seem to be very connected and a bit similar. Is Elvis/the one with the darker face the more serious one? When I first looked at them I was a bit taken aback as they seem to be the wisest and most "serious" Jack Russels I've ever seen. They are JRTs aren't they? Is there a third JRT, or a third dog? She's a bit "different". Is she new? They're not too sure of her, maybe she's ill, or just has a weird personality?

Adorabelle- The picture is a bit small, and when I enlarge it, it's too pixelated. I'd be happy to try with a different one though





Valerie:

Sophie- The picture is almost big enough, but to try and get a better connection to her, it'd be easier with a bigger picture. Is she a bit skittish?

bjpurpura:

Rudy- Cute picture.



Is she really energetic? Likes to play? Does she hop up in peoples seats right before they sit down, or steals them after they get up?

Melody- She is so cute, I love her tiny little head.



Is she a bit serious for a baby? Not super serious, just a little bit more than you would expect for a young horse. Is she two to three years old?

Triple the Fun:

Indy- She looks like she's smiling in this picture.



Does she "smile"? Is she always really happy, but not really in an exhuberant energy way, but as though she always seems to radiate happiness? A bit mischevious as well?

Spider- Is he trouble? This is the first time I've ever gotten anything sort of about the future. I got that as he's a foal now, he acts foalish, playful and troublesome, but as he gets older he will mature and the troublesome stuff will be more of a showoff thing, sort of like the "it" factor. He thinks he would be a good show horse. Might also just do things out of the blue.

Fanch:

Pumpkin- I've never tried to speak to a guinea pig before so I tried to ask questions that would be easy to verify. Does he sniff your nose a lot? I asked him what his cage looked like, and I got a glass aquarium? With white pine shavings? I also got something light purple? Are carrots his favorite food? He's around three?

Ferrah:

Turbo- Male? Around two? A bit of a big dog in a small dogs body? Maybe a bit of a Napolean complex?

Ferrah- Is she around 19? Do you do western with her? Maybe western pleasure, and showmanship? Was she your first horse, or first big horse? I get her teaching yo a lot of thigns, as well as maybe you two learning a lot of things together. was she an english horse before you got her, or she changed disciplines when she came to you?

Spyder- He wouldn't talk to me, just got that he wasn't that into it.

Cinnabar- I can't connect from this picture, I could try with a head closeup though.





PaintedPromiseRanch:

Darci- Is this picture recent? I'm getting that she might be a bit older now? Is she wreaking havoc? She is the boss and she knows it?

Paint Mare- Has she ever been called April? Around thirteen? Did she used to do hunter over fences. I got that very clearly, but I'm pretty sure it's wrong as you do western? Does she do 4H halter now?

Taffy Jo- He/She? He is hard to connect with. Is he a bit secretive, or wary of strangers? But very sweet to those he knows?

Luna- Is she a bit skittish? Any sort of "harsh" body language can spook her, and she can read people really well? Does she have one person that is her special person? A young girl? That she is very patient and cares alot for this girl, and will do anything for her and is not spooky around her?

Wiley- Maybe it's the donkey thing making me thing this, but is he really stubborn? From his face in the picture I get that he just doesn't want to have his picture taken. :bgrin Thinks he is smarter than people?

Matt73:

Dog on left, "S"- Male? Around two? I think is a female from the picture, but I can't tell, although I get a very young male type personality. Very happy to please, and just very happy in general? Likes to do things in water? As well as something about pine trees?

Dog on right, "AC"- Female? Around four or five? Are these two dogs connected in some way? I get a very motherly feeling from her towards the other dog. Does she have puppies right now? Nine? Is there a special female puppy you're keeping, maybe one with an odd white spot, maybe on her back?

Horse, "CP"- Stallion? Does he always have to know everything that goes on? Very friendly and always comes up to you in the pasture? I got something about maple syrup, and someone in a fuzzy red sweater?

German Shepard- Female? She seems like a very elegant dog. A bit hesitant to talk to me, isn't one to open up right away? Very loyal? Something about a white GSD, or a big longhaired white dog? Maybe she was bred to one?

Watcheye:

Aquarious- First impression was just "Wow." Don't know if it is the photography or just him, but "Wow." seems to sum him up. He is still living, right? Around 23 years old? When you look at him, you see his soul first? He seems very wise. I got something about this is his last life, as this one he won't reincarnate, as he's fulfilled everything, and is truly complete now.

Hiawatha- Can she be a bit of a moody mare, either in the field, with people, or both? Very complex? Has she had a foal, maybe when she was very young?

Kegan- He is so handsome! Is he still intact? 1 1/2 to two years old? It's hard to get anything else from him, partly because blue eyes sometimes throw me off, and partly because I can't quit drooling over him. :bgrin Do you constantly have to remind him who's boss?

Simon- The first thing I got from him is that he has come back, or he's going to come back as either a black or black and white guinea pig. I don't know if you're planning on getting another or not, I just got that he is coming back. Was he a bit standoffish of those he didn't know? Around ten when he passed? He had a white cage with fluffy stuff on the bottom? Was he litter box trained? Liked peppermints?

Wiccanz:

Latte- He is so gorgeous



: Is he starting to act out a lot? Maybe rearing and pulling away when leading? For no reason? I get a bit of arrogance from him? Have you talked about gelding him? Not really seriously as he is so nice, but has his behavior gotten bad enough that you considered it? I get that he knows he won't be cut, and he's using the "hormones" as an excuse to be awful.

Thank-you all again for letting me practice with your animals, as well as for your feedback. I never expected such a response.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! Cant wait


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 15, 2007)

> Latte- He is so gorgeous Is he starting to act out a lot? Maybe rearing and pulling away when leading? For no reason? I get a bit of arrogance from him? Have you talked about gelding him? Not really seriously as he is so nice, but has his behavior gotten bad enough that you considered it? I get that he knows he won't be cut, and he's using the "hormones" as an excuse to be awful.


Funny you should say that. There's a bit of a story to this wee guy. His dam belonged to my mother-in-law, he is by my buckskin (now gelded). He is unreg due to the fact that we couldn't trace the dam's breeder to get her upgraded permanent. So Latte is sitting around until I can hardship him (2 yrs old in NZ).

He's always acted like every day is Groundhog day - shocked to see you, gallops off as if you are about to eat him, won't lead properly etc etc :new_shocked: Yet, his feet are easily handled, he was a breeze to clip, and if he didn't move so well, he probably wouldn't be here at all! 

Just lately, he has begun to show a new "confidence" - rearing, taking the odd swipe with his teeth etc. Very bold and brave!!!



: I'm assuming it's his age, and the fact he is still entire. But I am unwilling to geld him until I have to hardship him - he has some very nice qualities that I'm not willing to give up just yet! And I can easily put up with a bit of naughtiness - he still retains a certain "fear" for want of a better word, and backs off very readily. Just to day I was standing staring at him, trying to decide what to do with him, and still I can't bring myself to cut him yet.



: So I will just have to put up with his craziness!

So I think you've summed him up beautifully :bgrin And thanks very much for taking the time.


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 15, 2007)

heart k ranch:

Bailey- This guy seems sooo neat. He trys his heart out to please you? Have you done any groundwork "training" with him. I get that it will be a piece of cake to start him undersaddle, or do anything sort of training with him. Very easy. That he will only be "bad" if he doesn't understand something. I asked him about being gelded and got that he really didn't care. It didn't make a difference to him. Also, that if stayed a stallion, he probably wouldn't have been that "into" breeding.

 He does try to please me gives it his all. I've done groundwork and yes when he doesn't understand something he gets a little "mean". I got the saddle on this weekend and he acted like he loved it. He hasn't acted like gelding bother him, but I'm glad you asked him.

He didn't say anything about his leg. He broke his spint (sp) bone. You can see it on his leg. Thats how he came to be mine because of that leg. It doesn't bother him? The owner before me got rid of him because she didn't think he would like western pleasure? Thats why she wanted him to go to a roping/barrel home... what do you think..

BUT THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## Charlene (Oct 15, 2007)

when you aren't terribly busy sometime, could you do my 3 guys? thanks!


----------



## mad for mini's (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you so much for the readings ! You did a fantastic job on mine !

You nailed Caspian right , he is only 5 months old and he does sometimes push his limits and then acts like " What ? Aren't I just too cute ? "

Star is in with three yearling fillies and he does act similar to them , although he is more forgiving and tolerant than they are .

With Cassy all I can hope is that you have her right , after the friend I gave her to sent her to another friend , she hasn't told me much about where Cassy is at all . My "friend" is just too busy to keep up with her and I haven't heard from her in over a year now. The little while that my friend had her she was next to a smaller horse that was a brown pinto , I am not sure if that is who she is showing you , maybe she has a new friend now at her new place. Thank you though , I feel a little better about where she might be now .


----------



## Fanch (Oct 15, 2007)

"Pumpkin- I've never tried to speak to a guinea pig before so I tried to ask questions that would be easy to verify. Does he sniff your nose a lot? I asked him what his cage looked like, and I got a glass aquarium? With white pine shavings? I also got something light purple? Are carrots his favorite food? He's around three?"

Thank you so much for doing this. There are some things right and somethings wrong. Yes, I usually put my face into his and he rasies his head to sniffs my face. But for his cage, its very far from a glass aquarium. His cage is out of storage cubes and coroplast (what signs are made of). In his litter box, there are white shavings, but they are aspen. I use to keep him on pine, so maybe he just can't see a difference. When you say light purple, what do you mean?? The only light purple thing I can think of is his fleece, which covers most of his cage(its a form of bedding. It wicks away the pee onto the newspaper below for anyone that might wonder.) I would have to say that my little boy sure does love his carrots. Since my sister has a garden, they have been getting ALOT of carrots these last few weeks, he always has extra gusto when it comes to his carrots. His age, well, I think like people maybe hes trying to deny it. He is 5 years old.

Im pretty sure you got him, but the only thing that would make me think otherwise would be his cage, hes been in the present one for over a year. There was his old one, it was plastic, but no aquarium. Ive had him since he was 2 months old, so unless it was from his 1st home, that is unknown to me.

Thank you so much!!!!

PS- I don't want to sound like a know it all, but if you ever end up talking to more guinea pigs, here are some of my suggestions on easy questions to ask them.

What their favorite food?? Where is there favorite place to hide? Who is their best buddy?? What kind of food do they not like?(for this one you may find, like my girls, there would be no answer!) Where do they live, and what kind of bedding do they live on??


----------



## Bluerocket (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very very much -- I sure appreciate your speaking with them. I can see we have totally flooded you with requests.



> Bluerocket:*Pippi- Is there something wrong with Pippi? I got maybe something about being kicked in the head? She seems sweet and seems to be trying soo hard to talk with me, but I just can't understand. It's sort-of like when you try to communicate with a one year old, and you're both trying to understand the other, but you can't get your point across? I don't know if she is just going too fast or too disconnected for me, but I can't understand a single thing.* I call Pippi my ADD dog (attention deficit disorder) -- she just can't seem to settle down for any length of time - has to be on the move constantly -- I don't think she is very bright, It took a long time to house break her --- she is very loving and I love her. Pippi is 4.
> 
> *Blaze- She seems like such a mother hen I asked her about Sally and got that Sally was "HER" puppy. I get that she takes care of everyone and that everyone belongs to HER? That she takes care of everyone and makes sure everything is running right? Does she herd?* Actually Pippi is the herding wannabe -- she is dying to herd the goats. Blaze is extremely motherly. She does take charge of the other 2 and keeps them in line as much as she can -- she is 8 years old I believe - You could say she rides herd on the other 2 dogs -- but has a pin in her hip so is not quite as mobile. She is VERY smart.
> 
> ...


Again thank you very much.

JJay (Bluerocket)


----------



## appymini (Oct 15, 2007)

Appymini:

Granada- Is she spooky? I first asked if she would speak with me, and she said yes, then I happened to read above the picture where you said you wanted to know why she is the way she is, and I got very clearly "You're not going to change me, I'm old and set in my ways." I'm not sure what she does, but I got very clearly that she was not going to change.

Little Pea- The picture is too small to read from, and enlarging it makes it become pixelated. I'd be happy to try with another photo though.

Granada is a nervouse mare.Does not trust very well. But comming better with me.She came from Argentina.As a import many yrs ago. She is 18. I picked her at at auction 3 yrs ago.She never had a foal.And no one else could get her in foal till I got her. She gave me 2 lovely babies.To trim her feet. You have to put a bail of hay or straw to stop her from sitting on ya.LOL!!! She will be with us forever.As I beleive I am the only one for her. As for Little Pea. I will see if they came out bigger. I lost most of my pics when my comp crashed. And my scaner is not working.I`ll understand if you can`t read her.


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2007)

CMR said:


> Jill:
> 
> Winston- For some reason I think Shih Tzus aren't the brighest dogs, but Mr. Winston put me straight immediatly and almost wouldn't talk to me because of it. My first thought for him was ditzy, but that wasn't coming from him, and when I thought that I got "Excuse me, that is not me at all." I had to apologize before he would talk to me. I want to say he's a serious dog, but not really? Is he the leader of the rest of the dogs? I'm getting that he thinks he's the most mature of them all. Likes to take it easy, just relax and enjoy life?


Thank you so much for doing Winston!

In my experience, Shih-Tzu are not the most intelligent dogs (based on having 4 of them), but Winston is pretty smart. He is a total character and has so many quirks... a lot of which I'd be embarrassed if he shared with anyone :bgrin He is H and my favorite and he is spoiled totally rotten. He is the oldest of our dogs and he was here before any of our other dogs -- so he tells them all they're adopted and don't look anything like him and his mom and dad. He is lazy, sleeping probably 75% of the day, etc. Each morning, he tries to get me to feed him breakfast even though H did before he left for work. When it's time for us to leave for work, he will try and get us to pick him up or play with him, vs. leaving. I love him so much and I would say, yes, he is pretty serious because even when he is being playful, it's almost like it has a purpose. He likes to show off to the other dogs, too, like when he's out in the kitchen for his breakfast (which the others don't get), he will run past the baby gate w/ a toy just showing off. And, I hold him like a baby and he will slowly turn his head to be sure the other dogs (especially Webster) see he's being held and getting attention. Definitely feels he's a step above the other dogs.

Thanks again for reading my fur son



:


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks CMR for getting to my two



:

Rudy is a boy and yes he is extremely energetic. I was really hoping he would tell you why he is so worried all the time but I guess that didnt come through. He would jump up in my seat with me everytime if I let him :bgrin

Although I have never had a filly before I have often thought Melody acts mature for her age. Not quite serious but she always seems to tell me "I know what I am doing and I don't need help" or "I know that already so you don't have to show me". She is 6 months old.

Thanks so much for trying to connect with them



:

"bjpurpura:

Rudy- Cute picture. Is she really energetic? Likes to play? Does she hop up in peoples seats right before they sit down, or steals them after they get up?

Melody- She is so cute, I love her tiny little head. Is she a bit serious for a baby? Not super serious, just a little bit more than you would expect for a young horse. Is she two to three years old?"


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 15, 2007)

CMR said:


> Darci- Is this picture recent? I'm getting that she might be a bit older now? Is she wreaking havoc? She is the boss and she knows it?
> Paint Mare- Has she ever been called April? Around thirteen? Did she used to do hunter over fences. I got that very clearly, but I'm pretty sure it's wrong as you do western? Does she do 4H halter now?
> 
> Taffy Jo- He/She? He is hard to connect with. Is he a bit secretive, or wary of strangers? But very sweet to those he knows?
> ...


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 15, 2007)

Matt73:

Dog on left, "S"- Male? Around two? I think is a female from the picture, but I can't tell, although I get a very young male type personality. Very happy to please, and just very happy in general? Likes to do things in water? As well as something about pine trees?

Dog on your left is female, 2 1/2. Doesn't care much for water. Not sure about the pine trees.

Dog on right, "AC"- Female? Around four or five? Are these two dogs connected in some way? I get a very motherly feeling from her towards the other dog. Does she have puppies right now? Nine? Is there a special female puppy you're keeping, maybe one with an odd white spot, maybe on her back?

Dog on right is a male, nearing 2. He does love Callie, the other dog. And...she does have pups right now...10! Pretty good. Yes, we are keeping a female and yes she has a white spot on her back! Wowzers!

Horse, "CP"- Stallion? Does he always have to know everything that goes on? Very friendly and always comes up to you in the pasture? I got something about maple syrup, and someone in a fuzzy red sweater?

Teddy is a stallion. He is very inquisitive and very friendly and does come right up to me in the paddock. Not sure about the maple syrup or the red sweater but that could be from his previous owner.

German Shepard- Female? She seems like a very elegant dog. A bit hesitant to talk to me, isn't one to open up right away? Very loyal? Something about a white GSD, or a big longhaired white dog? Maybe she was bred to one?

Riis is an eight year old female. She is very elegant and loyal and protective. Very good. Don't know about the white dog. Hmmm. 

Pretty good readings. Thanks so much for doing them. I think you've got a talent there




:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Oct 15, 2007)

The Dynamic Duo:

Kid- Did he have a hard life before you? Was a rescue? Maybe this hardened his view of people? This is just the first thing I got from him before I asked him any questions.

I asked him if he liked his new home and I got that it's okay. Not bad, not great, just okay. But I think this would be his response about anywhere.

I asked his favorite color, and got "What does it matter."

Age: Seven or nine?

I asked why he is so negative around others, and I got "Because I can."

I asked if he was abused, and got "I certainly wasn't treated well."

Hmm before he was at a farm, passed through lots and lots of handlers.

On his new home, I sort of expected this from him, hes such a pain in my butt



:

Hmm yeah expected that to on his color

Hes 8 almost 9

Eh hes such a pain!

Hmm this makes me wonder, I have never laid a hand on him except for the occasional smack when hes rearing which isnt that often.

I am sorry he was such a pain in the butt! He has some serious trust issues and he is such a butt, gosh.


----------



## appymini (Oct 15, 2007)

Okey I have another. This Paridise Chuppa Chup.(CHUPPY).Our Pure Falabella Guy,


----------



## Ferin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have the time I would love for you to do a few of mine. I cant wait to see what they tell you.

Blaze - gelding

I would love to know what happened to his ears at his old home as well as anything else you can tell me.






Belle - mare






Spirit - gelding






Coalby - mare











Abby - girl






Sugar - girl

We had to put her down earlier this year.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry the picture of Sofie was a little small....I was worried about that.....here are a couple of others for you try your hand at......and nope, Sofie isn't skittish....well, except right now because I am having to give her meds 2x a day...so that might be where you get that from.






Here is one after her annual haircut.


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 16, 2007)

"Watcheye:

Aquarious- First impression was just "Wow." Don't know if it is the photography or just him, but "Wow." seems to sum him up. He is still living, right? Around 23 years old? When you look at him, you see his soul first? He seems very wise. I got something about this is his last life, as this one he won't reincarnate, as he's fulfilled everything, and is truly complete now.

Hiawatha- Can she be a bit of a moody mare, either in the field, with people, or both? Very complex? Has she had a foal, maybe when she was very young?

Kegan- He is so handsome! Is he still intact? 1 1/2 to two years old? It's hard to get anything else from him, partly because blue eyes sometimes throw me off, and partly because I can't quit drooling over him. biggrin.gif Do you constantly have to remind him who's boss?

Simon- The first thing I got from him is that he has come back, or he's going to come back as either a black or black and white guinea pig. I don't know if you're planning on getting another or not, I just got that he is coming back. Was he a bit standoffish of those he didn't know? Around ten when he passed? He had a white cage with fluffy stuff on the bottom? Was he litter box trained? Liked peppermints?"

:aktion033:

Aquarious - Thank you for the compliments on his pictures. Aquarious has definately left an impression on all of us here. He passed away at the age of 37 August 16,2006. He was a WOW thats a wise horse kinda guy. Very much so. He was a very spiritual horse to be around.



:

Hiawatha - She is very SHY. She is also the boss (for the most part) out in the field. She is somewhat unsure about being fussed over yet I really enjoy her curiousity. Its a funny thing about her. She wants to hide and peek at the same time. She is 7 now and has had 3 foals. I dont know when she had her first but I think it was around the time she was 4. I didnt own her then.

Kegan- Thank you for your compliments on Kegan. I am definately head over heels for this boy



: He was born last April so he is still a little guy. I dont have to remind him who is boss too much _yet_ He is in tact. The only trouble we have are sudden fits of lead foot...  I then have to drag him or put a rope behind his butt... or wait... lol

Simon - I have had 20 something guinea pigs and that was my best. I have two sons and a daughter by him and I have tossed around breeding his son Dimitri (who has a personality that matches his dad) to my sow Eva. She is black and white and Dimitri is gold aguti which is black based I believe so they could have black and white offspring. That is as close to a new pig as I would get. He died early at age 3 1/2 :no: I dont know what it was. He was fine and then one morning seemed a little off. I called the vet then and there. Made an appointment for him the next day and when I got home from school, he had left me.... Peppermints I dont know but he loved his pine bedding (they all do!) and when I would put fresh in, he would crash and yawn a lot.



:

Thank you very much. This is fun :lol:

*edited to add on Simon - I forgot his personality... lol. He was so cool. VERY laid back. He didnt really run too much and not much purring either. Any argument with his brother would quickly be settled by who could put their chin in the air the highest and just when I thought that display was done and they were walking away, someone would swing back around and fling their chin as tall as they could back in the air. That is as far as it ever went. The most reaction you got out of that guy was when you took a brush to him, but something about him just seemed to connect with whoever held him.



:


----------



## Jenn (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd love a reading on our dogs.

Murphy ...






Anna ...






George ...






Scooby ...






We have a fifth dog, but he hates having his picture taken, so I don't have any on this computer.


----------



## Ferrah (Oct 16, 2007)

Ferrah:

Turbo- Male? Around two? A bit of a big dog in a small dogs body? Maybe a bit of a Napolean complex?

_Wow, Turbo is almost exactly two years old and definately is a big dog in a small body._

Ferrah- Is she around 19? Do you do western with her? Maybe western pleasure, and showmanship? Was she your first horse, or first big horse? I get her teaching yo a lot of thigns, as well as maybe you two learning a lot of things together. was she an english horse before you got her, or she changed disciplines when she came to you?

_This was just about right on, amazing! Ferrah is older than 19, we think she is at least in the 22-24 range, but pretty close. She was my first horse and has taught me a lot of what I know. I used to rider her english but switched to mostly western trail riding. We did lots of showmanship in 4-H. She was an english horse before we got her and did hunters. Good job!_

Spyder- He wouldn't talk to me, just got that he wasn't that into it.

_That sounds typical of him. He is very aloof._

Cinnabar- I can't connect from this picture, I could try with a head closeup though.

_I will find you a new picture of Cinnabar Thanks! _

Thank you SO much this was amazing!


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## suz (Oct 16, 2007)

CMR said:


> Thanks so much for reading my kids! You pretty much nailed them right on with a couple exceptions for my cat, Church.
> 
> suz:
> 
> "M"- Very sweet, but gets away with everything? Is he your baby? Is he your only horse? Very attached to you? Is he youngish-under four?





> M=Mocko - Yep, he IS very sweet and I do let him get away with pretty much, as he IS my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> : Yes, he is my first and only horse, so he's my baby boy. Yes, I do find that he is quite attached to me -likes to hang around me when he can. Only thing wrong - he is just about 5 years old, not under 4.





> "C"- Female? Very sweet and happy-go-lucky? She likes to ride with you? She is sort of like the personality you would think of for a Corgi, sweet, loyal, friendly, etc. Does she come with you to see "M"?
> 
> C= Angel. She's my little corgi. She LOVES car rides. Sweet, overly friendly and very sneaky! Thinks and acts with her tummy! She has only seen Mocko once, as I board him and dogs aren't allowed there.





> "JP"- I couldn't decide whether I was getting a J or a P from him for his name, so just put both. Is he a bit arrogant? He's a goofball? But he doesn't do it for the amusement of people, *gasp* how could anyone think he would lower himself for human entertainment! :bgrin He is just weird, does his own thing? Likes to strut?
> 
> JP= Church, so you are way off there with his name. Yes , he is a bit arrogant and a total goofball. true - he likes to entertain himself FOR himself - lol. Loves to do his own thing and strut around. But his favorite thing to do is to bat your foot when you walk by (luckily, he is declawed in the front!) [\quote]
> 
> Overall, the readings were great! Thanks again


----------



## Ferrah (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a new picture of Cinnabar. I hope you are able to connect with this one.

Thanks!






These next ones are long shots, but I would really appreciate if you would try to connect with them as well. Thank you so much for doing this.






Doomer






Hi Tech






Lilly


----------



## rhea (Oct 16, 2007)

CMR said:


> rhea:
> 
> KC- She seems very sweet and docile? Trys soo hard and is really hard on herself to be perfect? Likes having a job, and takes it seriously, but not so seriously that she doesn't have fun at it.


That sounds about half like her...lol maybe you just got her while she was sleeping or something though as sweet and docile are two words that have never been used to describe her



: . She does seem to really enjoy her job though, and always tries very hard. LOL Once she's doing her job she's find, she can just be terrible to catch/handle on the ground.

I'm sooo sorry but could you try just one more for me? I know this guy really well.






If you had a chance, could you ask him:

His favorite part of his job

His favorite food

His pet peeve

ANd if you could, I'd love to know (in his opinion) whether he was a good, well behaved boy this year..

Oh and one more thing, just how he's doing generally...I've moved and had to leave him at my parents for the winter, REALLY miss him right now and would love to know how he's doing.


----------



## CMR (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, but I am not going to be able to read the ones posted after my last answer post. I wasn't expecting more photos. I would have loved to read them, but I just do not have the time. Again, I am truly sorry.


----------



## CMR (Oct 17, 2007)

Oops, double post.


----------



## TTF (Oct 18, 2007)

CMR said:


> Triple the Fun:
> 
> Indy- She looks like she's smiling in this picture.
> 
> ...


:new_shocked: WOW. You pretty much nailed both of them!!!

Yes, Indy does radiate happiness. She's a child's dog and will follow me around all day and not seem to get bored in the slightest. She doesn't really "smile" but as a sign of affection will look at you and squint, not like she's straining but in a relaxed, sleepy sort of way. Ah, I love this dog. Oh and as far as mischevious goes, she will sometimes prey upon food laying around, if you know what I mean.



:

Spider is a ball of energy AND trouble! He's not been as bad since his new baby friend Jive came around, but will still play with anything and everything. Loves to mess with people, in a foalish way.

Thats really neat how you got something about his future, though. I'm sure he thinks of himself as the big boy in town, and probably will all his life. We're trying to find him a show home, as he is a moving machine but can easily be "hot stuff".

:aktion033: Thanks! You get an A+++++!


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Oct 18, 2007)

I would love a reading on this one...if you have time!


----------



## Fanch (Oct 25, 2007)

Im not sure you want to do more readings, but this one is more than just for fun. This guys name is Twoonie, and I want to adopt him. The spca dosn't know much about him and Im just wondering if maybe you could get something from him?? Hes quite shy, the spca says hes just coming out of his shell, so he might be hard to talk to but, but I would so love you if you would try. Thank you again!

Here he is

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/cc111/S...284403-1-pn.jpg

Sorry, bad picture, again. I really got to talk to a techy friend on how resize them.


----------

